# Spooky Town 2015 General Thread



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Shadowbat, now I'm cruising ebay looking at Spooky Town. Thanks a lot!  LOL


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Been browsing evilbay for some deals. I picked up these few items on the cheap. The figurines were no more than $2 a piece. The Chaney Wolfman was a bit more at $12, but worth it as I've seen it much higher. The lighted accessory is one that I have wanted for a while. It was from Lemaxs' short lived Harvest Collection.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I've started on a new display area for my Spooky Town. One that will allow me to add new pieces and expand space if needed. Going to also start a series of videos sharing my build process as well as some homemade landscape accessory ideas.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see your ideas. I redid mine last year and am aiming for another complete re-do so look forward to your ideas and advice. I had good intentions but my porch measurements where I display it were out of whack. I also realized multileveling is very important. I tried numerous heights to improve the look but kept adding on in the front and after setting it all up realized it was very hard to see a lot of the figures and such with just the slight height variation I ended up with for the few feet in front. I'm actually contemplating the hot wire sculpting tool after spending so much time on stairs too. I really like the way they come out but haven't yet justified the price. We'll see. I hate admitting this but It's still set up on my porch. I live in the frigid NE and weather turns so fast after Halloween I never got around to taking it down. My rationalization is It will be much easier to redo when I can judge by exactly where I went wrong.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Shadowbat, thanks for the video. I am looking forward to seeing more. Last year, I displayed mine on one of those 6 ft folding tables from Costco. I quickly realized it would not be enough room for what I had in mind with future additions like you noted. I think at a minimum, I will need anothe identical tble placed side by side, not end to end to do what I envision. Even then, I'm not sure 6 feet will be wide enough.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was looking at the new Dept. 56 pieces for this year. All of my buildings are Spooky Town as they're more in my price range but I do have a few Dept. 56 accessories so I took a look. I'm loving this spooky gate and am always on the hunt for trees and am liking this crow one. They are suggested at $45 for the gate and $20 for the tree. Kind of pricey as usual for their stuff so I haven't made up my mind on pre-ordering yet. We'll see. Here's a look at them.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Gate > Tree. Tree is just meh with the birds on it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm going to be doing a video on making your own trees. I love the Lemax trees, but man, they are pricey for what they are. You pay more for a tree than you do a figurine. Lots more.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I've had a lot of the pictures of the new 2015 Spookytown pieces for the last few weeks at the following link. Just hit on the small picture to bring up a larger picture. There may be more since this seems like there aren't enough buildings this year, but I'll know soon. Enjoy ! 

http://s717.photobucket.com/user/prestonjjrtr/library/Lemax/2015 Spookytown?sort=9&page=1


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> I've had a lot of the pictures of the new 2015 Spookytown pieces for the last few weeks at the following link. Just hit on the small picture to bring up a larger picture. There may be more since this seems like there aren't enough buildings this year, but I'll know soon. Enjoy !
> 
> http://s717.photobucket.com/user/prestonjjrtr/library/Lemax/2015 Spookytown?sort=9&page=1



Oh my! Already I see a good half dozen items I want. Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

You are so welcome Shadowbat, so happy that you like them. Love the Into the Witches Brew carnival game and a lot of the different figures this year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> You are so welcome Shadowbat, so happy that you like them. Love the Into the Witches Brew carnival game and a lot of the different figures this year.



I love the new pumpkin patch, scarecrow farmer, and wagon. Those 3 are definite buys for me. I can't wait to see the full line up.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks like the only new additions are just the Michaels exclusives from last year. I've updated the folder to include the last additions to the 2015 Spookytown line.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

t


Cloe said:


> I was looking at the new Dept. 56 pieces for this year. All of my buildings are Spooky Town as they're more in my price range but I do have a few Dept. 56 accessories so I took a look. I'm loving this spooky gate and am always on the hunt for trees and am liking this crow one. They are suggested at $45 for the gate and $20 for the tree. Kind of pricey as usual for their stuff so I haven't made up my mind on pre-ordering yet. We'll see. Here's a look at them.


Those two are on my wish list. Just bought on Amazon Rest In Peace & Haunted Hearse at half price


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Those are pretty.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Costco also has 8ft tables does not fold in half also 9ft round
My spooky town was attacked by my cats so I have to fix it we also need more room to add more


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

That makes me want to craft shadow bat! When will you have your tree one up?


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> That makes me want to craft shadow bat! When will you have your tree one up?




Shortly. I've been so busy with other projects I haven't had time to do anything on the Spooky Town front.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I've picked up a couple of figurine pieces to start adding to the display. Loved the dog house.











My wife wanted the black cat adoption piece and I bought the cauldron corn figurine.












I also have the iron pumpkin fence to make a center park styled area for my "business district" portion of Spooky Town. Still have to work on that lay out though as there are a couple other pieces I want to get first before setting it up.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Looks like the only new additions are just the Michaels exclusives from last year. I've updated the folder to include the last additions to the 2015 Spookytown line.



Looks like you're right. Lemax is starting to update and EHobby already has their pre orders up and there isn't anything new outside what you shared. A bit disappointed I must say. I was looking at the pumpkin patch piece I was interested in and it's a zombie piece. Matter of fact, most of the items are zombie pieces now that there are large, close up images. I hate zombies. lol


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought in the prior pictures of the Banshees boo-b traps it looked interesting till I watched the video and saw the price of 95.39 (which is e-hobby's sale price). I think I'll pass. I think most of us notice their sale prices are usually pretty close to Michael's prices after their ridiculous mark-up using a 40% off coupon. I think they recorded over the wheel of horror and mine soundtracks combined. Not that most of us use the sound anyway. I don't know why they even bother. A few figurines and such that I'll probably pick up but as space is getting tight I guess I'm somewhat thankful that most of the houses they have been coming up with are often renamed versions of ones I already have. Though I am anxious to see what Michael's exclusives will be and still wondering what happened to that Blackroot's Wizard Academy too.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There are a couple pieces I'll still probably get, figurine and that wagon ride, but for the rest I will probably pass. There are still older pieces I want so I'll look into adding those this year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is the 2015 line up from Lemax:

http://www.lemaxcollection.com/villages/spooky-town


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat, I hope you still put up the video of how to make your own trees. I'd very much like to see that. I've been buying mine and would love to learn how to do this and save a few bucks. Enjoyed your other how-to video as well. Thanks so much for sharing! 

I looked over the new pieces. I bought the Haunted Houseboat last year from Michael's - I think it was their exclusive then. I'm definitely getting the Night Shade Garden Cart to go with my greenhouse.  I've only been collecting for 2 years so I'd still like to get some of the older houses. I wish I had the room to do a "normal" (think you guys call this civilian?) part of the village too. Some of those pieces are just so awesome.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Question for those that leave their displays up year round. Do you cover your Spooky Town with a sheet or anything to help keep the dust off it when you're not using it? And do you find you work on it throughout the year since it's always available? The only place I'd really have to leave mine up year round is the basement. I'm very jealous of those that have any extra room or spot to keep theirs out. Setting up the village involves so many little details. It would be nice to just add to, not start from scratch each year. My dream house would have an attic space or spare room like in the movie Beetle Juice where Alec Baldwin kept his town model set up, including overhead lights! I'd love to do something like that for my Spooky Town. 

Last question, what are some of your favorite older houses/buildings? I'm looking to add a few of the older pieces to my town setting if I can find a good deal on Ebay. And what would be a fair price to expect to pay for some of the older pieces?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I need to get that video made. A couple of people have asked me about it. Just been so busy with projects I haven't even been posting much at all.


I don't cover mine at all and really don't have a problem with dust. Yes, I do work on it year 'round. Always fiddling with something or trying new set ups or landscapes.


As for old pieces, I love all the old haunted houses.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd love to know what Michael's will be offering as their exclusives this year. So far, these are the pieces I'll be buying unless something awesome from Michael's turns my head. I know the pumpkin patch has a zombie-type figure behind the selling window, but I'm passing that off as someone dressed up & wearing a mask to sell to the kiddies.  I think I'm going to use this piece as a jump start to a civilian section for my village. And the garden cart will look nice parked next to Hemlock's Nursery that I bought last year. Does anyone have any ideas for figures that might go well with the haunted houseboat? I have that set up as a swamp area at the edge of the village. Wish they had some kind of swamp hag to go with that.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I like the Mrs. Frank love at 1st sight, the hell fired hydrants, the bat bath, and the haunted birdhouse. The buildings I like are the wine cellar on top and the Boo-quet place, but I've never purchased any buildings. One of my favorite pieces that I need to replace is a cemetery scene where they're taking a family picture with an old fashioned camera. Mine fell and broke into 5 pieces


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Since I don't set mine up as a town display, I have little scenes set up here and there. I have a lot of glass candle holders from partylite that are big enough to put my spookytown characters in


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

We're getting close! 


7-27-12
7-25-13
7-25-14

Those were the dates my locations had stuff in/I went to purchase. I do remember in 2011 I believe it was right after July 4 holiday. But it seems they are doing late July now... so about a month or so to go! Anyone heard anything else in regards to exclusives or launch dates??


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

gloomycatt said:


> Since I don't set mine up as a town display, I have little scenes set up here and there. I have a lot of glass candle holders from partylite that are big enough to put my spookytown characters in



Need some pictures, gloomycatt! Show us some of your mini scenes. I'm always looking for inspiration!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Ehobby Tools has a note on the "Love at First Sight" piece that Lemax will not be producing that for 2015 but I'm not seeing that mentioned anywhere else? FYI, just in case...

Does anybody remember how much Zelda's Witch and Wizard Supply went for at Michael's last year? I know they mark up like crazy, but with the 50% off coupons I think it might have been lower than found on other sites. I'm debating if I want to get that this year, but I have a few other things I think I want to get first. Btw, Ehobby has discounts on some things right now if you pre-order.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Need some pictures, gloomycatt! Show us some of your mini scenes. I'm always looking for inspiration!


As soon as I move!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, I cracked under the pressure. I decided to preorder on Ehobby to get the discounted prices. Decided on these two buildings, plus a whole bunch of new figurines. I've wanted the Forgotten Souls Cathedral for a while now, so couldn't resist. Also got the "normal" looking Scariest Halloween House, to kick off a civilian section to my village. That one will come without the outer box, just the styrofoam, but for the price, I won't complain, since I don't plan on reselling it. Hope everything reaches me in one piece.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

The cathedral looks awesome!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the "Scariest Halloween House" because it reminds me of decorating my own house for TOT night. I can see doing some fun extra "props" in the yard when I set that up.  Btw, the prices on Ebay for this piece were just crazy! I thought the mark down on Ehobby for it was a good deal. 

For those that don't have Spooky Town out all year long, when do you usually start setting up your displays? My first year, I set up right after the new pieces came out from Michael's which was sometime in July. Guess you can never be too early.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been wanting "Scariest House" for awhile, but as you said, the prices have been insane on that piece. I actually love my regular section of Spooky Town, mostly because it represents where I'd love to live! lol


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a lot of Dept 56 pieces, and Lemax pieces. The 56 pieces are more finely crafted but I think Lemax has more creativity and they are certainly are more prolific.

Every now and then though Lemax comes out with a world class stellar piece (eg Mortis Theater) that I think trumps most of D56's stuff. And it appears they got one for this year: Mt Gloom Observatory 

I am SO excited!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> I've been wanting "Scariest House" for awhile, but as you said, the prices have been insane on that piece. I actually love my regular section of Spooky Town, mostly because it represents where I'd love to live! lol


Love it!  And I agree. I look at some of those ST pieces, and think, Man I'd just love to go in there and visit! I think living in a real Spooky Town would be fun! I'm looking at the Scariest House piece and trying to decide if that's a garage on the left corner, or french doors. The ground in front of it kinda looks like a driveway. Might be cool to do some kind of luminaries leading up to it. Maybe I can park one of my spooky vehicles in front. I can't wait to break out all my stuff and start setting up. I think I'm going to redo the whole thing this year and make a new "downtown" area with the big cathedral in the middle. This stuff is like toys for adults!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

FreakinFreak said:


> I have a lot of Dept 56 pieces, and Lemax pieces. The 56 pieces are more finely crafted but I think Lemax has more creative and they are certainly more prolific.
> 
> Every now and then though Lemax comes out with a world class stellar piece (eg Motis Theater) that I think trumps most of D56's stuff. And it appears they got one for this year: Mt Gloom Observatory
> 
> I am SO excited!!!


I'm very jealous of your Dept56 items! I love their stuff, but alas, my budget can only afford Lemax. But it all looks great once you set up your town, swamp, carnival, what-have-you. I saw that Theater piece on Ebay and fell in love with it. It's on my wishlist. I was also sorely tempted to buy the "Halloween Party" piece I saw on Ehobby. That has a lot of action going on, and I love the vampire greeter at the door. I could spend a fortune on this stuff if I didn't put the brakes on. Can't wait to see everybody's set ups. And that's the best part of this hobby. Everyone has such a unique display - no two alike!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I have the scariest house glad I got it the year it came out since its so pricey now. Love the cathedral wish I had that one in my collection.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I picked up the Scariest House at Michael's when it came out too. I did pick up the Spookiest House on E-bay last Spring though even though their similar.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

FreakinFreak said:


> I have a lot of Dept 56 pieces, and Lemax pieces. The 56 pieces are more finely crafted but I think Lemax has more creative and they are certainly more prolific.
> 
> Every now and then though Lemax comes out with a world class stellar piece (eg Motis Theater) that I think trumps most of D56's stuff. And it appears they got one for this year: Mt Gloom Observatory
> 
> I am SO excited!!!


The observatory was the one of the pieces I got last year at Michaels. I really love it. 
A few weeks ago I was able to get my two most-wanted pieces (that I passed up when they were in production, for some stupid reason  ) on Ebay for $50 each. The Rest in Pieces Mausoleum, which is the piece that made me fall in love with ST, but back when we couldn't afford more than the small table pieces. And Grimsley's Greenhouse, which I liked much better than the newer greenhouse. But it came out when we were overseas so the shipping would've been astronomical, and then they immediately retired it  The RIP Mausoleum was new in the box and everthing works, which is amazing considering how many moving parts is has haha. The motor is really loud, but we usually just turn the soudtrack on on one of them to drown out all the motor noise. (I love the soundtrack on Last House on the Left, because it's just spooky music, I love ST but I can't take the voice soundtracks for more than a minute or two lol.)


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

sanura03 said:


> The observatory was the one of the pieces I got last year at Michaels. I really love it.
> A few weeks ago I was able to get my two most-wanted pieces (that I passed up when they were in production, for some stupid reason  ) on Ebay for $50 each. The Rest in Pieces Mausoleum, which is the piece that made me fall in love with ST, but back when we couldn't afford more than the small table pieces. And Grimsley's Greenhouse, which I liked much better than the newer greenhouse. But it came out when we were overseas so the shipping would've been astronomical, and then they immediately retired it  The RIP Mausoleum was new in the box and everthing works, which is amazing considering how many moving parts is has haha. The motor is really loud, but we usually just turn the soudtrack on on one of them to drown out all the motor noise. (I love the soundtrack on Last House on the Left, because it's just spooky music, I love ST but I can't take the voice soundtracks for more than a minute or two lol.)


I do miss putting out my Spookytown. 
Due to space issues I haven't collected new pieces in two years. My collection sits in my garage packed away.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> I do miss putting out my Spookytown.
> Due to space issues I haven't collected new pieces in two years. My collection sits in my garage packed away.


Maybe this is the year to break those out and display them, Grim!  I have space issues out the whazoo, so I can relate. My spooky town gets assembled on my dining room table and lives there until after Halloween. My dining room has officially become my Halloween display area. Just as well - I never eat in there anyway. Might as well get used for something! 



sanura03 said:


> And Grimsley's Greenhouse, which I liked much better than the newer greenhouse. But it came out when we were overseas so the shipping would've been astronomical, and then they immediately retired it  I love ST but I can't take the voice soundtracks for more than a minute or two lol.)


I looked for the Grisley's Greenhouse but it had already disappeared by the time I started searching. But I'm quite happy with the Hemlock's Nursery. For me, the biggest and baddest feature on either model are those fantastic man-eating plants!!  I wish they'd sell just those plants in pots by themselves. I'd buy a dozen and put them all over the place in my village. So cool!  And as far as the noise factor, that's the only downside I can see with ST in general. It can become quite deafening to have all that stuff going on at once. I turn off the sound on all my pieces. I'd have to be committed if I had to listen to that cacophony for very long! I think that's why I actually prefer just the awesome looking buildings that just light up with no noise and no flashing lights. It's nice to have some quiet pieces around too.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, would you classify this as a zombie? I mean, he's green? I've heard of a greenthumb, but...  I think I'm going to get this either way. How cool would this be parked next to the nursery/greenhouse or the Boo-quet store piece?


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think so... but he definitely has a skin thing going on!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, would you classify this as a zombie? I mean, he's green? I've heard of a greenthumb, but...  I think I'm going to get this either way. How cool would this be parked next to the nursery/greenhouse or the Boo-quet store piece?
> 
> View attachment 244195


I want to get that piece too. For some reason when I look at him he reminds me of Leatherface haha. Or maybe it's Buffalo Bill. And they left their mask / skin suit out in the rain and they got moldy. Or maybe I'm over thinking it lol. The face just doesn't look right.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

gloomycatt said:


> I don't think so... but he definitely has a skin thing going on!





sanura03 said:


> I want to get that piece too. For some reason when I look at him he reminds me of Leatherface haha. Or maybe it's Buffalo Bill. And they left their mask / skin suit out in the rain and they got moldy. Or maybe I'm over thinking it lol. The face just doesn't look right.


He's a new ST superhero...PLANT MAN!  Although if you deal with man-eating plants for a living, being green might be a good self-defense mechanism - like camouflage, LOL!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow your collection is just fantastic! I love Spookytown because you can get a lot of great ideas to build into big props! Enjoyed the video and keep them coming!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> I like the "Scariest Halloween House" because it reminds me of decorating my own house for TOT night. I can see doing some fun extra "props" in the yard when I set that up.  Btw, the prices on Ebay for this piece were just crazy! I thought the mark down on Ehobby for it was a good deal.
> 
> For those that don't have Spooky Town out all year long, when do you usually start setting up your displays? My first year, I set up right after the new pieces came out from Michael's which was sometime in July. Guess you can never be too early.



I broke down and went ahead and ordered one of their "Scariest House" no box pieces. It was such a good deal and I've really wanted that piece for awhile.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat, glad you were able to get the deal on that piece. I couldn't turn down that price! 

Since set-up for some of us will be right around the corner, I've been thinking about the basics. I use my dining room table, and need to come up with a better foundation. I have a few of the ST moss-covered platforms, but really need something to cover the table with. Last year I used a large piece of green felt, but boy what a nightmare for clean-up when that moss stuck to it like superglue!  Anyone got any ideas for a better option? 

And for anyone that has the train - what are your experiences with it? Any problems? I've seen a couple of youtube videos with displays that have it and I'm awfully tempted to get one. I heard some bad reports about the trolley last year not working well.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Shadowbat, glad you were able to get the deal on that piece. I couldn't turn down that price!
> 
> Since set-up for some of us will be right around the corner, I've been thinking about the basics. I use my dining room table, and need to come up with a better foundation. I have a few of the ST moss-covered platforms, but really need something to cover the table with. Last year I used a large piece of green felt, but boy what a nightmare for clean-up when that moss stuck to it like superglue!  Anyone got any ideas for a better option?
> 
> And for anyone that has the train - what are your experiences with it? Any problems? I've seen a couple of youtube videos with displays that have it and I'm awfully tempted to get one. I heard some bad reports about the trolley last year not working well.


We have the original train and it's always worked well for us. You just have to make sure the track is completely level, and that it has the proper clearance around it to let the witch fly around the top. But you can remove her if you need to.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> We have the original train and it's always worked well for us. You just have to make sure the track is completely level, and that it has the proper clearance around it to let the witch fly around the top. But you can remove her if you need to.


I think the level part wouldn't be a problem for me, but thanks for the tip about clearance for the witch. I'd love to buy enough track to have it go completely around the whole display, but I think I'll have to settle for whatever it comes with to start. Now I just have to find a good deal!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Maybe one of the the people quitting or downsizing will give you a deal?


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> I think the level part wouldn't be a problem for me, but thanks for the tip about clearance for the witch. I'd love to buy enough track to have it go completely around the whole display, but I think I'll have to settle for whatever it comes with to start. Now I just have to find a good deal!


It has enough pieces for a small-ish circle or a larger oval. The track pieces do make me nervous when snapping them together / taking them apart so be gentle haha. The large oval is big enough for me to stage my cemetery inside, as well as the graveside diner. I'll try to dig up a picture of my setup or some dimensions.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> It has enough pieces for a small-ish circle or a larger oval. The track pieces do make me nervous when snapping them together / taking them apart so be gentle haha. The large oval is big enough for me to stage my cemetery inside, as well as the graveside diner. I'll try to dig up a picture of my setup or some dimensions.


Thanks Sanura, that would be awesome!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Sanura, that would be awesome!


Apparently this is the only picture of my setup I have on my phone, sorry for the questionable quality haha.









And a close-up of the train.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> Apparently this is the only picture of my setup I have on my phone, sorry for the questionable quality haha.
> 
> View attachment 244352
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's a lot bigger than I thought it would be! You were able to fit a lot inside the track. And do I spy a Gothic Ruins in there?!  Thanks for sharing. I don't think I'd need any additional track - at least not for a while. Love your display!!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Oh wow, that's a lot bigger than I thought it would be! You were able to fit a lot inside the track. And do I spy a Gothic Ruins in there?!  Thanks for sharing. I don't think I'd need any additional track - at least not for a while. Love your display!!


It is indeed the Gothic Ruins, it's one the ones I found in Goodwill for $5, thanks be to the ST gods haha.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> It is indeed the Gothic Ruins, it's one the ones I found in Goodwill for $5, thanks be to the ST gods haha.


FIVE bucks! Holy cow, that's amazing! I could only hope to run across something like that. (Makes mental note to visit local Goodwill store. )


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> FIVE bucks! Holy cow, that's amazing! I could only hope to run across something like that. (Makes mental note to visit local Goodwill store. )


I wandered in looking for something totally unrelated and came to a screeching halt. They had that one for $5, the Zombie cafe and and the Grimm Hotel for $10 each and the Boogiemen's Hangout for $15. They were under the Pumpkin Hollow name so I was pretty confused until I was able to get back to the internet, but I was on cloud 9. My husband just shook his head when I emerged from the store with a teetering stack of ST boxes haha.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

What was up with the Trolley they released last year. Every time Michael's had it on display it never worked. They even opened a new Trolley to see if the one of display had a defect. That one didn't work either.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Gothic ruins was the first piece I ever bought and was the piece that got me hooked on ST. It is still my favorite piece.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> What was up with the Trolley they released last year. Every time Michael's had it on display it never worked. They even opened a new Trolley to see if the one of display had a defect. That one didn't work either.


The trolley in my local store display last year didn't work either and I heard complaints about it having problems. Think I'll try for the train. I did read a few negative comments about it on another site, but people here haven't had any problems and I've seen it running just fine on videos, so I think I'm safer with that option.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

What I'd really like to find is some kind of inexpensive backdrops with night scenes to put on the back edge of the table behind the display so it looks more enclosed and complete. I saw the orangey looking ones on Lemax but I'd really like to find something with a cemetery scene or a creepy forest setting. Wish I had more artistic skills so I could make my own.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> What I'd really like to find is some kind of inexpensive backdrops with night scenes to put on the back edge of the table behind the display so it looks more enclosed and complete. I saw the orangey looking ones on Lemax but I'd really like to find something with a cemetery scene or a creepy forest setting. Wish I had more artistic skills so I could make my own.


Maybe you could take a photo of a cemetery or forest and print it as a panoramic in a matte finish? Or, I've seen pretty great scrapbook paper, you could piece several of them together for a backdrop


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I was just curious if anyone has ever attempted to repair mechanical problems with ST pieces? I'm seeing a few items listed on Ebay but they have damage, i.e., things not popping out the way they should or roof spinners not going around. Just how fixable are these things?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

gloomycatt said:


> Maybe you could take a photo of a cemetery or forest and print it as a panoramic in a matte finish? Or, I've seen pretty great scrapbook paper, you could piece several of them together for a backdrop


I never thought of scrapbook paper. I'll have to check those out.  I thought about printing out individual 8x11 images, but I'd have to tape a lot of them together and I'm not sure it would like right. I wonder if Kinko's or a copy place could print out an image for me in wider format? Hhmm.. Thanks for the insight, gloomycatt!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm so excited for ST 2015. But I wanna get rid of some of my old pieces. Some are broken and stuff because I purchased a large lot from someone who told me everything was working. But turns out nearly none of it works. If you are interested message me


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

So what's everybody's favorite Spooky Town piece - owned or wish you had it? I'm still discovering some of the older pieces, so it's always a fun surprise to see a piece I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> What I'd really like to find is some kind of inexpensive backdrops with night scenes to put on the back edge of the table behind the display so it looks more enclosed and complete. I saw the orangey looking ones on Lemax but I'd really like to find something with a cemetery scene or a creepy forest setting. Wish I had more artistic skills so I could make my own.



I bought a roll of scene setter to use for mine. I think I got it off ebay for around $15 shipped and there's 30' of it. So plenty of extra to use. 

You can also check the fabric stores for Halloween prints. They often times have designs that basically just "scenes".


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> I bought a roll of scene setter to use for mine. I think I got it off ebay for around $15 shipped and there's 30' of it. So plenty of extra to use.
> 
> You can also check the fabric stores for Halloween prints. They often times have designs that basically just "scenes".


Awesome suggestions, Shadowbat. I appreciate getting advice from the group, as some of you guys have been doing this far longer than me. I hadn't heard of scene setter before, but I'll be googling that shortly. And I think a trip to Joann's Fabrics is in my near future. I'm thinking I might also find something there to cover the table with. Thank you!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are some pics from my display last year. I'm sorry for the poor quality. I wish I had thought to try and get a wide shot. My formation is a sideways "L" with the 3 tables. Here are some pics from right to left:


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG, HexMe! Soooo much cool stuff to look at.  Your display is fantastic! What is that giant mansion in the first pic with the glass solarium on the side? And I've never seen the Wild Pumpkins or the awesome looking Octopus ride before. Have fun are those! Think I'll have to go back and take a second and third look. Amazing set up you've got there!! 

I'm getting so excited to set up my village. Can't wait to see the Michael's exclusives!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you, SW! That mansion is a Disney's Haunted Mansion light up house. I don't know much about it as I got it on eBay maybe 4 years ago. I'm not sure of the year or edition size or even if it was part of a collection of little light up houses. It's a great piece, the only trouble is that the scale is smaller than Lemax Spooky Town and definitely smaller than Dept 56 pieces. You can tell because the butler and maid figures I have in front of it are way too big to fit through the front door of the mansion! I just hope people don't notice the scale inconsistencies. The mansion also used to have a little green hitchhiking ghost out front but I popped him off because he was super tiny and really emphasized the fact that all my figures were way bigger.

I'm looking forward to setting up again this year but I'll probably do the exact same layout, unless I end up loving a new piece and then I'll have to find a way to make room!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a beautiful display! I love how it looks and have you have it laid out!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice set up, HexMe.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

HexMe, what a great lay out! I esp. love the pics that seem like they're from ground level, makes you feel like you've been transported into the village. 

Also getting excited to see the new pieces live at Micheal's. Always like to see them in person to see how I think they'll fit. Usually feature the classics in my layout, with some newer ones thrown in. I think my all-time favorite has to be Alford Mansion; the Victorian styling, cute details and spiraling ghosts really capture the ultimate magic of classic, spooky house.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

HexMe said:


> Thank you, SW! That mansion is a Disney's Haunted Mansion light up house. I don't know much about it as I got it on eBay maybe 4 years ago. I'm not sure of the year or edition size or even if it was part of a collection of little light up houses. It's a great piece, the only trouble is that the scale is smaller than Lemax Spooky Town and definitely smaller than Dept 56 pieces. You can tell because the butler and maid figures I have in front of it are way too big to fit through the front door of the mansion! I just hope people don't notice the scale inconsistencies. The mansion also used to have a little green hitchhiking ghost out front but I popped him off because he was super tiny and really emphasized the fact that all my figures were way bigger.
> 
> I'm looking forward to setting up again this year but I'll probably do the exact same layout, unless I end up loving a new piece and then I'll have to find a way to make room!


HexMe, I never noticed any size discrepancies with your Disney mansion. It's a beautiful building and it looks like it fits in just great. I was curious what you used for your sidewalks. Is that scatter or gravel for the pathways? It looks really good and definitely connects everything together throughout the whole layout. I may have to borrow that idea!  I like the Fun House piece too. Was that Spooky Town as well? You've got so many nice trees. That's something I don't have a lot of right now. I think that really makes it feel like a real neighborhood. Very impressive!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks again SW! The gravel is a village accessory by Dept 56. You can get it in different colors: graystone, sandstone, brickstone. And all it took to do my whole village was one small bag. I was a little heavy handed putting it in the cemetery and didn't think I would have enough to do the carnival grounds but it actually looks better spread a bit more thin, I think. I could have stretched the one bag even further. Yes, the Fun House is Spooky Town too! I agree about the trees. When I first started buying these pieces I only bought a few trees because they're expensive but I noticed that the trees really help to polish the look, and make it look more real. Sometimes, in the off season, you can find a lot of trees on eBay for decent prices. Hope this helps!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey folks, great thread. I just registered today to take part in the discussion. I've been wanting to start a Halloween village for several years now and finally this year I've pulled the trigger. I've been researching things the last few weeks and as luck would have it a local vendor here in St. Louis, MO is a huge Department 56 dealer. I was in there checking out the wares and while nice, the high price doubled with "lack of effects" led me to going with Spooky Town to start off with. Some of the light/sound display I see look killer.

I just made my first purchase - I found a Dr. Stretch-N-Pull Torture Factory in mint condition for only $50 dollars shipped thanks to ebay! So now that I have my centerpiece for this year I'm looking to add a few other buildings and getups. Anyone have any recommendations for some other pieces that would compliment it? I think I'll be adding a Hemlock Nursery as well because my wife and I love Little Shop of Horrors.

Thanks in advance. I'm excited to finally get involved with this!

- Doug


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

thisdougsforu said:


> Hey folks, great thread. I just registered today to take part in the discussion. I've been wanting to start a Halloween village for several years now and finally this year I've pulled the trigger. I've been researching things the last few weeks and as luck would have it a local vendor here in St. Louis, MO is a huge Department 56 dealer. I was in there checking out the wares and while nice, the high price doubled with "lack of effects" led me to going with Spooky Town to start off with. Some of the light/sound display I see look killer.
> 
> I just made my first purchase - I found a Dr. Stretch-N-Pull Torture Factory in mint condition for only $50 dollars shipped thanks to ebay! So now that I have my centerpiece for this year I'm looking to add a few other buildings and getups. Anyone have any recommendations for some other pieces that would compliment it? I think I'll be adding a Hemlock Nursery as well because my wife and I love Little Shop of Horrors.
> 
> ...


Congrats on taking the plunge, Doug! Be warned...it's a slippery slope. Your first piece is a GREAT pick! I have it too although it didn't make it into my display last year because mine is very noisy and it drowns out everything else. I don't mean the dialogue, but the gears or the internal mechanism...something is loud on mine, but I'm not sure if it's just how this piece is or if mine is flawed. But anyway...my favorite part of it is the guillotine! When it comes down it really does make a little "whack" sound.

I agree with you about Dept 56 vs Spooky Town, though both lines have their pros and cons. Dept 56 is very well made, very detailed, and painted very well. But like you said they mostly don't DO anything and good grief are they expensive! Spooky Town has motion and sounds but the mechanisms can break, paint can chip easily, basically Spooky Town is VERY high maintenance. Every year I break something when taking it out and I am VERY careful!

My most highly recommended piece, because it's my own personal favorite, is the Rest in Pieces Mausoleum. It has 3 different actions, which I don't think any other piece has! I ADORE this piece, it is so amazing. Take your time building your village, and cherry pick your pieces...don't feel like you have to buy every single building Michaels has just to fill out your village this year. The older ones are some of the best! Build slowly because you may find you're out of space before you know it (my problem). I like to buy sometimes from ehobbytools.com, they're a good supplier.

Anyway, welcome to our addiction! Can't wait to see what you put together this year.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

HexMe said:


> Congrats on taking the plunge, Doug! Be warned...it's a slippery slope. Your first piece is a GREAT pick! I have it too although it didn't make it into my display last year because mine is very noisy and it drowns out everything else. I don't mean the dialogue, but the gears or the internal mechanism...something is loud on mine, but I'm not sure if it's just how this piece is or if mine is flawed. But anyway...my favorite part of it is the guillotine! When it comes down it really does make a little "whack" sound.
> 
> I agree with you about Dept 56 vs Spooky Town, though both lines have their pros and cons. Dept 56 is very well made, very detailed, and painted very well. But like you said they mostly don't DO anything and good grief are they expensive! Spooky Town has motion and sounds but the mechanisms can break, paint can chip easily, basically Spooky Town is VERY high maintenance. Every year I break something when taking it out and I am VERY careful!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome and recommendation. That Mausoleum looks fantastic. I'm a bit overwhelmed right now at what to do next. I also need to start working on assembling my base. 

Here are a few shots from the local shop (Flower Petaler in St. Charles, MO) that has the Dept 56 stuff for sale. It's a huge room filled primarily with the Christmas stuff (while there I snagged the Simpsons set for 20 bucks a building, looks like I'm also doing a Christmas display!) but the rear of it is all Halloween. Its a beautiful looking setup. Here are a few pics showing off the display. 






Again, some really nice stuff there (particularly the carnival rides) but I just can't justify buying the big ticket stuff for that price. I will probably get a Headless Horseman and the Pumpkin Watertower though as they are nice and I would like to support this business. It's cool having it only a few minutes away.

Question for you guys that buy at Michaels...when does it typically go on display? I was in my local one yesterday and nothing. I would assume that around August it would be up there but I'm not sure. Also, I know many people use their big discount coupons for items. What does an average big piece go for with coupon? I'm just curious if they jack their retail prices way up to compensate for the coupon people. Thanks for the advice! Great to be getting involved at long last.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Doug, yes be careful. It is mighty addicting. I think you should check out Dr Frankenstein's Lab. It might go well with your piece. I have only been collecting since the Halloween of 2013, and I have already outgrown my 6ft table. I need to build a display base too. My plan is to have the scary go round as the center of the town. to the left of that, the businesses. I have Zelda's witch and wizard supply, Dragon Breath Costume Shop, and Blood on the Vine Wine Shop. Behind that and raised, I plan the residential area. I only have one house so far. In the upper middle I see my clock tower, and in the very upper right, that will be my mausoleum, with the cemetery sprawled out below. I have the reaper with the moving wings, Igor the grave Digger, and Sir Edward Goodbody's Tomb. Bethene, a fellow member, made me several tombstones for the display in one of the former reapers. Stick around the forum, and you will get to know what that is. Finally, I thought that would complete my planned display, but last year I had, repeat had to have the Haunted Houseboat, I'm a cat person you see. so now I need water in my display, and what good is an old decrepit haunter boat driven by black cats if it doesn't have the Dead Man's shack to go with it. So, needless to say I have that now too. It will sit on the banks of the river the house boat is in. Yes, welcome to the forum, and sorry to tell you, you've already been bitten by the spooky town bug. LOL. HexMe is right; there are some fabulous older pieces out there Oh, and I forgot, I have the train too.

HexMe, it's funny you should bring up Rest in Pieces Mausoleum. I just came here to say I picked up that piece today on ebay. It will be the backbone of my cemetery section. I also bought my first residential piece today too, Morbid Manor.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Must stay off Evilbay! It's like my wallet flies open. Although it doesn't have to since we use paypal. that and I have my credit card number memorized. It makes shopping online so easy.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Hey folks, great thread. I just registered today to take part in the discussion. I've been wanting to start a Halloween village for several years now and finally this year I've pulled the trigger. I've been researching things the last few weeks and as luck would have it a local vendor here in St. Louis, MO is a huge Department 56 dealer. I was in there checking out the wares and while nice, the high price doubled with "lack of effects" led me to going with Spooky Town to start off with. Some of the light/sound display I see look killer.
> 
> I just made my first purchase - I found a Dr. Stretch-N-Pull Torture Factory in mint condition for only $50 dollars shipped thanks to ebay! So now that I have my centerpiece for this year I'm looking to add a few other buildings and getups. Anyone have any recommendations for some other pieces that would compliment it? I think I'll be adding a Hemlock Nursery as well because my wife and I love Little Shop of Horrors.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread, Doug! I've been collecting for 2 yrs (this will be my 3rd) and I'm already running out of room. It is HIGHLY addictive, so be warned, LOL! But it is also a blast to plan your town. I think buying the figures can be some of the best fun, and they don't hurt your wallet nearly as much. Also check out some of the tabletop pieces. They're priced much lower and can add such awesome elements to your display, plus a lot of them have action as well like the witch's coven (I'll be buying that this year for sure.) You do need to be careful with ST and keep superglue at the ready, but considering how high the Dept 56 pieces are, I just couldn't afford to collect if I had to buy those. Some of the older pieces are awesome, but I think they've done a good job of coming up with great pieces in the newer stuff, like the Box of Bones Coffin Factory last year and the Mt. Gloom Observatory. To answer one of your questions, yes Michael's does do an insane markup on their ST to make up for the 50% off coupons we all like to use. So, they basically cost about the same - maybe a little less- than what you'll find them for on places like Ehobby Tools. Of course you get to take them home immediately rather than wait for shipping, so that's the upside, plus you don't have to worry about a delivery guy drop-kicking your box of breakables on the way from his truck.  I've ordered from Ehobby with good results but fyi that when pre-ordering like they're running right now you'll get a discount off the regular price of the pieces, but you'll have to wait to get your goodies until about mid to end of July if it's not in stock. Still not a bad deal if you're willing to wait. I got the Forgotten Souls Cathedral for $49 and that usually goes for $70-$100 on Ebay plus $15-20 in shipping. Ehobby only charged $7 flat rate S&H. So shop around for the deals. I also think it helps to have a plan as to what kind of village you want before you start. I started buying willy-nilly at first and am only know realizing that I'm really drawn to the witch pieces. Some of the stuff I bought earlier doesn't really fit in with that, so I could have saved some money if I'd really planned it out first. Last tip, some of the elements you can pick up from your own back yard. I made a small stick tree forest last year using small twigs and branches stuck into moss-covered styrofoam. Although not a permanent fixture, it looked very real. Can't wait to see pics of your completed masterpiece. I'm really getting charged to set mine up too and add to it this year.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Welcome Doug! Agree with everyone, it seems this is a hobby where you don't just dip you toe in, you jump in head first in the deep end  I've had good luck with eHobby too - they've got good prices and great customer service.

It seems like by the end of July into August, Micheal's is starting to put out some Halloween related decor and craft stuff, and then after back-to-school, they set up their Spooky Town display. This also applies to Menard's, if you have one of those in your neck of the woods.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I appreciate the warm welcome folks! 

Lots of great suggestions as well. I'm still not sure what else I'm putting around it. The original idea I had for this year's town was basically a crazy pumpkin patch...but my purchase of the Torture Factory kinda threw that into the wind. That's perhaps the only thing I don't care for about it, it's sorta hard to pin a theme on it. I may just do the crazy pumpkin patch idea and put the torture factory off into the distance or something. We will see!

What is everyone using for grass on their displays? I come from the scale modeling world (I'm actually the scale r/c columnist for BigSquidRC.com) so I'm not a stranger to doing custom work, but it's generally been automotive themed. Never a yard or forest!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I set my display up on a table, so I'm still looking for the perfect tablecloth or cover to use that will work right. (Do they make dirt or stone patterned tablecloths? ) But I've been using the moss display mats that sell alongside the ST stuff. Rolls are 18"x39". They also sell display platforms in various shapes and sizes and prices range accordingly. Catch Michael's on their 50% off coupons for this stuff and it brings them down into affordable range. I also saw the mats on a K-mart site listed for $7.99.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

At my local hallmark, they had all halloween department 56 stuff on sale for 50% off when I went yesterday, they said they were trying to make room for new stuff.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Doug, that hearse!! Love it! Thanks for the pictures  does it really say $74?!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks, and yes that place lists everything with full retail prices. Im heading to a local Hallmark store that is a dept 56 dealer today to hopefully find a few deals!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I succeeded in scoring a few pieces from the local shop. I got a new Dept 56 Pumpkin Watertower (this is a killer piece and it actually is cheap for what it is) and a grass display platform for 40 dollars together. 

Does anyone know a good resource for buying used Dept 56 / Spooky Town items outside of ebay? Any good facebook groups? I wouldn't mind trying to find a seller with a bunch of stuff that they are willing to unload without paying separate shipping prices. That's what kills me on ebay.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

thisdougsforu said:


> Well I succeeded in scoring a few pieces from the local shop. I got a new Dept 56 Pumpkin Watertower (this is a killer piece and it actually is cheap for what it is) and a grass display platform for 40 dollars together.
> 
> Does anyone know a good resource for buying used Dept 56 / Spooky Town items outside of ebay? Any good facebook groups? I wouldn't mind trying to find a seller with a bunch of stuff that they are willing to unload without paying separate shipping prices. That's what kills me on ebay.


I love that Dept 56 pumpkin watertower. I wish I would have picked it up when my Hallmark still had it in stock. I did find the Dept 56 Halloween moon at a store that was closing a few years ago. It goes great with the Spookytown display and much nicer than the Spookytown moon IMO. 
Seeing all the pictures makes me want to put up my display again this year.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

There is a girl on Haunter's Hangout FB page that just posted she is selling her entire Spookytown collection from 2000-2006. Her name is Christine Ciufo. You might want to check it out.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Spookywolf said:


> I'm very jealous of your Dept56 items! I love their stuff, but alas, my budget can only afford Lemax. But it all looks great once you set up your town, swamp, carnival, what-have-you. I saw that Theater piece on Ebay and fell in love with it. It's on my wishlist. I was also sorely tempted to buy the "Halloween Party" piece I saw on Ehobby. That has a lot of action going on, and I love the vampire greeter at the door. I could spend a fortune on this stuff if I didn't put the brakes on. Can't wait to see everybody's set ups. And that's the best part of this hobby. Everyone has such a unique display - no two alike!


It's one of Lemax's best! Here you go, a little food for everyone....


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Spookywolf said:


> So what's everybody's favorite Spooky Town piece - owned or wish you had it?


I can't decide....


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, FreakinFreak! Loved looking at your pics. You've got some amazing carnival pieces. I'd like to have a carnival section in my town, but I just don't have the room. (Btw, for anyone looking for it, I see that there is now a listing on Ebay for the Octopus ride. I think that's the first time I've ever seen that listed.) I love that spooky looking house at the top of this page on the far right corner. It reminds me of the house from Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho.  And seeing the movie theater all lit up makes me want it even more. I'm going to be soooo poor by the time this Halloween season is over, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> So what's everybody's favorite Spooky Town piece - owned or wish you had it? I'm still discovering some of the older pieces, so it's always a fun surprise to see a piece I hadn't heard of before.


Okay, I'm being totally tacky here and answering my own post, LOL!  But I think I've picked my favorite ST piece - at least so far. It's called The Witch's Lair and it's from 2004. I didn't even know about this until I saw a picture of it online this year and I just knew I had to have it. It has so many details and three different actions on it. There's a witch hanging laundry, a witch flying overhead and a witch that launches on her broom through the roof. I think there's even a witch inside stirring a cauldron, but it was hard to tell from the pictures. I finally scored one on Ebay and I hope it makes it to me in one piece! Keep your fingers crossed.  My town is definitely turning witchy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7gF4YiOc3Q


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh, I completely forgot to mention...I also scored a Gothic Ruins this weekend! I'm so excited to add that to my collection. It's so amazing looking. Now I'll be biting my nails and hoping that everything gets to me without damage. Having things shipped can be an exercise in torture sometimes. I'll keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I'm being totally tacky here and answering my own post, LOL!  But I think I've picked my favorite ST piece - at least so far. It's called The Witch's Lair and it's from 2004. I didn't even know about this until I saw a picture of it online this year and I just knew I had to have it. It has so many details and three different actions on it. There's a witch hanging laundry, a witch flying overhead and a witch that launches on her broom through the roof. I think there's even a witch inside stirring a cauldron, but it was hard to tell from the pictures. I finally scored one on Ebay and I hope it makes it to me in one piece! Keep your fingers crossed.  My town is definitely turning witchy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7gF4YiOc3Q


Wow, that is a really nice piece! And I've also never seen it before.

My white whale was the Rest in Pieces Mausoleum (in working order haha.) I was so happy when I scored that one on Ebay last month. I'd say that's my favorite piece. But I also really love the Hungry Tree House. It's just a simple lighted table piece but it cracks me up everytime I look at it  . Our first piece was the Living Dead table piece with the zombie rising out of his coffin, that's all we could afford the first year. And the motion on the coffin lid stopped working the next year, but I still have a soft spot for it.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

What a beautiful display! Just amazing!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I just LOVE this! Beautiful color!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


>


Yay! I've been waiting for this, Shadowbat. Thanks for taking the time to make that for us. I'll have to see if I can locate the tree-like material from my local Michael's. Gonna need some Sculpey too. Question...I've never used Sculpey before, do you have to bake that in the oven or does it air-dry? And how long does it take to set? Can't wait to try these.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

It can be baked, but If you have a heat gun or even a hair dryer those can be used to heat it. I use a crafters heat gun. It can air cure, but takes forever. I think for the piece I did here in the video the whole heat/cool period took 10 minutes.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I actually made my first batch of pumpkins last night with Sculpey. I baked mine for 20 mins at 250 degrees and they turned out great. I will post pics when they are done.

Thanks for that video! Looking forward to doing some trees like that myself.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

As posted elsewhere on the Forum, the Michael's exclusives are now loaded on their site. Check it out! Had to run back to the "home thread" to chat about it. I'm already talking myself into the Wanda's Wicked Cupcakes piece. That fits right in with my witchy theme. I do like the new carnival ride they have too, for those that have that theme. But ouch, ouchie-ouch on the list price for Banshee's Boo-b-traps!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> As posted elsewhere on the Forum, the Michael's exclusives are now loaded on their site. Check it out! Had to run back to the "home thread" to chat about it. I'm already talking myself into the Wanda's Wicked Cupcakes piece. That fits right in with my witchy theme. I do like the new carnival ride they have too, for those that have that theme. But ouch, ouchie-ouch on the list price for Banshee's Boo-b-traps!


*disappears in a cloud of dust to check out Michael's site*

I really like the zombie fortress... but only with one of those 40% off coupons haha.
And I MUST have the cupcake shop. As might be guessed by my profile picture, I have a weird thing with halloween themed cupcakes haha. I even have one tattooed on my foot. So that piece definitely requires a spot in my home.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> *disappears in a cloud of dust to check out Michael's site*
> 
> I really like the zombie fortress... but only with one of those 40% off coupons haha.
> And I MUST have the cupcake shop. As might be guessed by my profile picture, I have a weird thing with halloween themed cupcakes haha. I even have one tattooed on my foot. So that piece definitely requires a spot in my home.


LOL, Sanura, I should have known you'd like the cupcake piece! I got so used to seeing your avatar that I didn't even put that together!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> LOL, Sanura, I should have known you'd like the cupcake piece! I got so used to seeing your avatar that I didn't even put that together!


It's a very strangely specific interest of mine haha. I'd probably like the piece anyway though, it's pretty neat. I love the little ghostie cupcakes in the window.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Almost forgot in the excitement, but look what arrived today! Apparently, Lemax marketed as Pumpkin Hollow at some point. I was thrown off when I first saw the boxes, but there's a huge Lemax stamp on the bottom of both pieces. I shot one of the world's crappiest videos that I'll post later when I can figure out how to get it off my phone, so you can see them in action.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And back on the Michael's exclusives...I wonder if they're still going to add to that line up this year? I had my eye on the Night Shade Garden Cart but don't see it on their site yet. I'm hoping they'll have that in the store too so I can use a 40% or 50% off coupon. (Do they even still offer 50% off coupons anymore?)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> It's a very strangely specific interest of mine haha. I'd probably like the piece anyway though, it's pretty neat. I love the little ghostie cupcakes in the window.


I do too! My witchy town must have a bake shop.  And personally, I just love cupcakes. They're the perfect size cake - just enough batter, just enough frosting, and they come in their very own neat little wrappers...what's not to love!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Almost forgot in the excitement, but look what arrived today! Apparently, Lemax marketed as Pumpkin Hollow at some point. I was thrown off when I first saw the boxes, but there's a huge Lemax stamp on the bottom of both pieces. I shot one of the world's crappiest videos that I'll post later when I can figure out how to get it off my phone, so you can see them in action.
> 
> View attachment 245145
> 
> View attachment 245146


I think it was that Pumpkin Hollow was sold in Menards stores only. I've never laid eyes on a Menards haha, but those pieces I found in Goodwill were all Pumpkin Hollow. It did throw me for quite a loop, but I certainly bought them anyway lol.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> And back on the Michael's exclusives...I wonder if they're still going to add to that line up this year? I had my eye on the Night Shade Garden Cart but don't see it on their site yet. I'm hoping they'll have that in the store too so I can use a 40% or 50% off coupon. (Do they even still offer 50% off coupons anymore?)


They e-mail me all the time, and it seems like I've seen some 50% titles, but that might've been in my AC Moore e-mails. They're supposed to accept competitors coupons (AC Moore, Jo-Anne's, etc) but I think it differs from store to store whether they do or not.

ETA, if nothing else, they do have the Night Shade Garden Cart on EHobby Tools for $15. I'm probably going to get the Day of the Dead Parade piece there. I also love DotD things.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol tried to delete the fountain but I can't!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

gloomycatt said:


> View attachment 245148


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

Wanda's Cupcakes is definitely on the list!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Do we have any idea when the new Michael's items will appear in stores? If they repeat what they've done in years past, we only get about a week at regular price when they first appear, and then they put them at 10% off so you can't use the good coupons. I'll be praying for a 50% off coupon when they arrive. I can't decide between Wanda's Wicked Cupcakes and the Pumpkin Patch piece. (And I attached that pic and now I can't unattach it, so it's just going to stay there. ) I think I just really want to get them both. Okay, so I need a good coupon and a friend to go with me so I can use 2 coupons!


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

Spookywolf, go to Michaels site. The have the Lemax stuff up right now. Don't buy on site though. Go to eHobby Tools.com. They have the 2015 Spookytown on sale now at a pre-order price. Good reductions on that stuff. The don't have the Michaels exclusives but they have a lot that Michaels doesn't carry at all. Hope that helps you.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was looking back in last years Spooky Town thread and it seems we first spotted it at Michael's around the 25th of July. There's a few figurines I will probably end up getting at Ehobby or elsewhere, but shooting for 50% off coupons at Michael's is a better deal this year. In the past Ehobby's early discounted prices were similar to Michael's with a coupon but with the price hikes Lemax has had the last couple years not so much. I'm thinking I'll get the Pumpkin Patch, Wanda's and will probably break down and get Banshees Boo-b- Traps. I was really disappointed in it when I saw the video. It definitely wasn't worth the price they're charging but at 50 % off I may break down. I also like the pumpkin wagon, bat bath, and gory grilling. I really have no room left for anything. My display has been up since last year. I did dismantle everything and tried to figure out how to shorten it so I could reach the back but was too frustrated after spending so much time making it. I also have to size it with the train track pieces. I ended up just taking enough off of the front width so that I could reach the back and widened the top level. And I still would love to get Morbid Manor, Pirates Pub and grub, and ss specter. Maybe I could extend it right to the porch door. I've got another side door right? Hee Hee


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Jeepers said:


> Spookywolf, go to Michaels site. The have the Lemax stuff up right now. Don't buy on site though. Go to eHobby Tools.com. They have the 2015 Spookytown on sale now at a pre-order price. Good reductions on that stuff. The don't have the Michaels exclusives but they have a lot that Michaels doesn't carry at all. Hope that helps you.


Thanks Jeepers, but I've already ordered from Ehobby and have a shipment pending. What I'm after now are items I want to buy directly from Michael's store, not their website. Keeping my fingers crossed for those good coupons! 



Cloe said:


> I was looking back in last years Spooky Town thread and it seems we first spotted it at Michael's around the 25th of July. There's a few figurines I will probably end up getting at Ehobby or elsewhere, but shooting for 50% off coupons at Michael's is a better deal this year. In the past Ehobby's early discounted prices were similar to Michael's with a coupon but with the price hikes Lemax has had the last couple years not so much. I'm thinking I'll get the Pumpkin Patch, Wanda's and will probably break down and get Banshees Boo-b- Traps. I was really disappointed in it when I saw the video. It definitely wasn't worth the price they're charging but at 50 % off I may break down. I also like the pumpkin wagon, bat bath, and gory grilling. I really have no room left for anything. My display has been up since last year. I did dismantle everything and tried to figure out how to shorten it so I could reach the back but was too frustrated after spending so much time making it. I also have to size it with the train track pieces. I ended up just taking enough off of the front width so that I could reach the back and widened the top level. And I still would love to get Morbid Manor, Pirates Pub and grub, and ss specter. Maybe I could extend it right to the porch door. I've got another side door right? Hee Hee


Thanks Cloe! Guess I have a few more weeks to wait then. If we can get 50% off, then the Michael's store is the cheaper option. I'd rather get the Pumpkin Patch from Michael's w/coupon because Ehobby has that listed at $40. I'm glad they still have the broom stick parking. I passed on that last year, but would like to have it now. I'll be making several trips to Michael's that week when the coupons come out because I also need to get some adapters for a few of my battery-run tabletop pieces too. I feel your pain about running out of room. I'll definitely need to make some adjustments to my set up this year. I need to get everything out of the boxes though, before I can figure out where I'm going to go with it. Good luck with yours! Show us some pics when you get it done.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I can see I'm going to have to expand or change my overall lay out plan. I was just looking at Michael's website.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My one daughter and I were going through the Michaels listings again to decide exactly which pieces we will pick up. She wants to add the Cupcake piece and I want the Patch and the wagon. Can't wait for them to hit our local store.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

In the past 1.5 weeks, I bought 4 pieces of spooky town on evilbay. I was unpacking them today, making sure they were in the condition described, and working, and my husband said, "It looks like spooky town has grown into spooky city, and it time to employ some growth control before the infrastructure can no longer sustain it". LOL


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

What I like about the new 2016 stuff from michaels is that Lemax seems to be going back to the original type stuff in their series. Like the pumpkin patch, bump in the night, dilapidated barn, etc. It seems like a good return to the first years type stuff. I liked the stuff last year, but it was a little "meh". But I will always be an avid fan, and look forward to spending way too much this season.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Everyone keep an eye out for those 50% off coupons!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

My first Halloween village is alive! While I'm waiting on a large order of Lemax stuff from ehobbytools, I got in my Torture Factory so I made a makeshift display from what I have available currently. The factory is a crazy awesome piece. I got it off ebay and outside of the glue run on the sign, it's in fantastic condition and everything works great. I made most of those pumpkins (and my kids made the crazy "bugs") out of modeling clay.

So I plan on having a big pumpkin patch (most of the Lemax stuff is pumpkin patch themed), moving the torture factory to its own land and doing a torture theme, and then for a third plot of land I'd like to get the Lemax Lumberyard but can't think what to put around it exactly. Any idea?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

What about zombie workers constructing a gallows?  Awesome display with your torture factory too!!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

thisdougsforu said:


> url=https://flic.kr/p/vVDNAh]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great start! I have several pieces and realized I made a mistake not getting 'Torture' when it came out. So I have been looking to get one for over a year and finally got one!

Congrats on a most excellent start to your village!!!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Question for you Doug: Is your Torture Factory kinda loud? Not the soundtrack but the internal mechanisms? I didn't put my Torture Factory out last year because it makes quite a bit of noise, and drowns out the other things I'd like to hear. I'm wondering if mine is defective, it was an eBay purchase many years ago, or if this particular piece is just noisy.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hex me my rest in pieces mousolium I just bought is very noisy too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Many of the pieces are noisy, I like to put one in the bathroom so it can be enjoyed for the music, voice and animation, and that really makes the noise apparent. But what are ya gonna do


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

HexMe said:


> Question for you Doug: Is your Torture Factory kinda loud? Not the soundtrack but the internal mechanisms? I didn't put my Torture Factory out last year because it makes quite a bit of noise, and drowns out the other things I'd like to hear. I'm wondering if mine is defective, it was an eBay purchase many years ago, or if this particular piece is just noisy.


Thanks all, and yes the Torture Factory is extremely loud even with music/sounds off. 

Question for you guys - what is one of the "brightest" pieces one could get? I.e. with the brightest lights, etc?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Thanks all, and yes the Torture Factory is extremely loud even with music/sounds off.
> 
> Question for you guys - what is one of the "brightest" pieces one could get? I.e. with the brightest lights, etc?


I'm not sure on this one, as far as which piece is the brightest lit. I've only been collecting for a few years so don't own as many pieces as some. Maybe one of the veteran's on here would know better.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I just got a shipping confirmation from Ehobby Tools! I feel like a kid waiting on Santa Claus! Woot-woot


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Any word from Michaels storesyet? Should be very soon right?!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> I just got a shipping confirmation from Ehobby Tools! I feel like a kid waiting on Santa Claus! Woot-woot




I did as well. My piece should be here Monday.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

djgeneral said:


> Any word from Michaels storesyet? Should be very soon right?!



I was in mine yesterday and they told me that they haven't received their shipment of Lemax yet. Said they have started getting boxes in of merchandise, but no ST as of yet.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> I was in mine yesterday and they told me that they haven't received their shipment of Lemax yet. Said they have started getting boxes in of merchandise, but no ST as of yet.


When looking at the pieces online it says "Available in stores on July 24th!" so I'm hoping they hold to that.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> When looking at the pieces online it says "Available in stores on July 24th!" so I'm hoping they hold to that.


Yay! That's only 1 week to go. I'm prowling every coupon site I know, praying for a 50% off coupon for Michael's. Wanda's cupcakes and Pumpkin Patch - you will be mine!


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm waiting for my stuff from ehobby tools to come. Any day now. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

thisdougsforu said:


> Thanks all, and yes the Torture Factory is extremely loud even with music/sounds off.
> 
> Question for you guys - what is one of the "brightest" pieces one could get? I.e. with the brightest lights, etc?


I've found quite a few of the pieces with multiple mechanisms are loud, esp. the motors that lift/push out. I try to put things together with only a couple things that have motion & one of which has a sound track that I love so it can be turned up a little louder to drown out all the motion noises.

Do you mean brightest light that will illuminate other things around it, or just bright in the piece itself? I find most buildings that have a white light that light the interior +blue (black light) or green lights on the outside are pretty bright. Also, you mentioned getting the Lumberyard; personally I think you could add Dead As A Doornail Morgue and make it a Western/woodsy theme.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I stopped by Michaels today cuz they had a 50% off coupon, but no signs of Spookytown. Hope they give us the same coupon next week!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My Ehobby order arrived today. 2 days ahead of schedule, which I am perfectly happy with.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> My Ehobby order arrived today. 2 days ahead of schedule, which I am perfectly happy with.


Did you order any of the new stuff or pick up earlier items you wanted?


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

I broke down and put in an order from Ehobby. 
I ended up getting the Day of the Dead parade and the Fiesta de los Muertos set because I've put it off long enough and I'd really be kicking myself if I end up missing out on those. And I got the Grinning Goblin Brewery as a surprise for my husband.
And then a few small things, the Night Shade Garden Cart to go with my greenhouse, and then the Haunted Birdhouse and Creepy Cider Stand (the local-ish cider mill is one of my favorite Autumn traditions!)
Now I just have to hit up Michael's and get Wanda's Wicked Cupcakes and maaaaaaaaybe the Zombie Fortress, but only if we get a 50% off coupon. Way too expensive otherwise. And then I'll be all set with ST this year. And then to save up loads of cash for Yankee Candle next month.  I'll have to stay far away from Homegoods this year to keep from tempting myself further haha.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

sanura03 said:


> When looking at the pieces online it says "Available in stores on July 24th!" so I'm hoping they hold to that.


Oh, nice! I see that on the site! That is typically the day I predicted it would be released! I will be calling my Michaels stores every day starting Monday!

I also saw they have a 50% off coupon but it is for TODAY only


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been checking again at the stuff this year, nothing is really grabbing my interest. Besides some of the smaller pieces. I just have too many of the large things lol. Probably 30 or 40 overall?

Plus a lot of the stuff they put out is complete crap - in terms of QUALITY. Things falling apart, etc. And it does always leave a very bad taste in my mouth at how much Michaels increases the prices which basically override the coupons. With a 50% coupon you MIGHT be getting about ~20% or less off the prices from other online retailers. Besides the Michaels exclusives of course.. but you save on shipping and you get to see what you're buying before it arrives... haha but I am still indeed excited. Like I said before, my opinions might change when I am actually in the store


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Cloe said:


> Did you order any of the new stuff or pick up earlier items you wanted?



I grabbed one of the older houses I've been wanting.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Lookey what came today!  Shadowbat, did your house come with the box? The one I bought said it wouldn't have the outer cardboard box because it was marked down, so I was surprised to open the box and see it in its original carton. Nice surprise! I gotta say Ehobby Tools packs things so beautifully. Lots and lots of staticky packing peanuts (those little suckers just cling to everything, LOL!) and everything nicely fit in the box. They also packed all my small stuff in another box (the white box in pic) inside the packing carton to protect them - very much appreciated. I'm still opening things, so will post more pics in a bit. Had to come on here and share.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And here are the figures! This was the year I decided to get more people for my town. I didn't have a lot to fill it in with the last couple of years. The prices on Ehobby were really good for these, so I stocked up.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Great stuff, Spookywolf. Can't beat taking advantage of the free priority shipping supplies to protect your products, lol.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Great stuff, Spookywolf. Can't beat taking advantage of the free priority shipping supplies to protect your products, lol.


Thanks Cloe! I'm just glad they didn't get crushed by the bigger boxes. I was a bit worried about that. 

We're on our final count down week (I hope) until Michael's puts out their ST!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Lookey what came today!  Shadowbat, did your house come with the box? The one I bought said it wouldn't have the outer cardboard box because it was marked down, so I was surprised to open the box and see it in its original carton. Nice surprise! I gotta say Ehobby Tools packs things so beautifully. Lots and lots of staticky packing peanuts (those little suckers just cling to everything, LOL!) and everything nicely fit in the box. They also packed all my small stuff in another box (the white box in pic) inside the packing carton to protect them - very much appreciated. I'm still opening things, so will post more pics in a bit. Had to come on here and share.
> 
> View attachment 246082



Mine also came with the box.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Since our thread is a little slow while we wait for Michael's inventory to come in, I'll post a few more pics. 

This is the start of the "civilian" section to my town. I picked these are my first normal family. I figured the pumpkin head guy was Dad dressed up in costume, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And I must admit I'm in love with the "Marching Dead" drum corp (or should that be corpse? ) The details on these are really great. I want to have a parade going down the main street in my town, so these guys plus the parade group should do the trick.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I love the parade idea, Spookywolf. I haven't placed my e-hobby order yet because I'm still trying to limit my purchases as I'm out of display room and also to control my spending!! Now I love this idea too! Oh...the torture.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was in a local Michael's yesterday and they are no where even close to clearing out the summer isles to make room for Halloween. They had the endcaps up of the same yearly offerings, candles, and a middle cap (LOL as it was in the middle of the isle and I don't know what they are called) of funkins. Unless they are adding a tiny cart in the summer isles, I don't see mine having the Spooky Town up by the 24th.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I was in my local Michaels yesterday and they have a lot of Halloween stuff up now and shelves cleared for the arrival of Spooky Town. I have a 40 percent off coupon that is good until Saturday so hopefully later in the week it's all out.

In the meantime though, my first big ehobbytools order is on the delivery truck and will be at my house tonight! I ordered the new pumpkin patch and then 120 dollars worth of figures and smaller displays, hehehe.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Cloe said:


> I love the parade idea, Spookywolf. I haven't placed my e-hobby order yet because I'm still trying to limit my purchases as I'm out of display room and also to control my spending!! Now I love this idea too! Oh...the torture.


Ehobby also has some Day of the Dead figures playing instruments that would work well in a parade too. I know what you mean about trying to budget. I just got my shipment yesterday and I'm already wishing I'd bought a few more things on Ehobby that I don't have yet, LOL! 



thisdougsforu said:


> I was in my local Michaels yesterday and they have a lot of Halloween stuff up now and shelves cleared for the arrival of Spooky Town. I have a 40 percent off coupon that is good until Saturday so hopefully later in the week it's all out.
> 
> In the meantime though, my first big ehobbytools order is on the delivery truck and will be at my house tonight! I ordered the new pumpkin patch and then 120 dollars worth of figures and smaller displays, hehehe.


I'll have to check for that 40% off coupon, Doug. Thanks for the heads up! I'll need to bring a friend with me to Michael's so I can double up on my coupons. I need to get the Pumpkin Patch and Wanda's cupcakes. My store is very strict about 1 coupon per customer per visit, so I have to use the buddy system if I want to buy more than one thing at a time. I'm also going to need Broom Stick Parking and one or two adapters. Hmm...might have to space this out over several days. That or try to find 4 friends that have nothing better to do than let me drag them around to Michael's for the afternoon!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw the racks cleared off and the spooky town sign is up!!


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Found this on a Facebook group.
Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

O.K. everyone. In anticipation of tomorrow's official Michael's release and the fact I'm heading there today because I wanted to use the coupon for a couple of those wall hanging funkins, I'll post the link to a 50% Joann's coupon good through Saturday. 
https://www.coupons.com/coupon-code...&ccti=7b3f77521dfd407694e35c0555bf59f9&lbox=1


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh, thank you for the 50% off coupon!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, Cloe, thank you for the coupon, I was able to use it today! 

















_"It's the most wonderful time of the yeeear"_

The cashier was none too pleased, though, especially after I asked about using the JoAnn's coupon. In the most deadpan voice ever: "Boy, you sure aren't wasting any time with this Halloween stuff huh?" Nope, I wait all year for it. "Oh. *heavy sigh* I'm not going to rush it, I'm just trying to enjoy MY summer." Mmmkay lady, maybe tell that to your company, who will be stocking Christmas soon enough. Party pooper


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> Yes, Cloe, thank you for the coupon, I was able to use it today!
> 
> View attachment 246303
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, Sanura, that looks even better than the website photos! I love the "We're not glutten free!" sign.  I just love how the Non-Halloween people react when we buy anything for our holiday before October, LOL! Party poopers indeed.  But that's okay you got your Wanda's Cupcakes and at half off! Congrats!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't realize that Michael's would take a Joann's Fabrics coupon. Thanks so much, Cloe!  I called my Michael's today to see if they had their Spooky Town out yet and the girl that answered the phone said she didn't think they'd have anything out until the first of August!!  Not sure if I trust that info or not. I might have to do a walk-in this weekend just to see if she lied to me or not. I sure hope she was wrong!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> I didn't realize that Michael's would take a Joann's Fabrics coupon. Thanks so much, Cloe!  I called my Michael's today to see if they had their Spooky Town out yet and the girl that answered the phone said she didn't think they'd have anything out until the first of October!!  Not sure if I trust that info or not. I might have to do a walk-in this weekend just to see if she lied to me or not. I sure hope she was wrong!


Yeah, I get the same thing from my area Michaels. They never know when stuff is being put out and give some ridiculous date when asked. Also, our Michaels doesn't accept the Joann's coupons. From what I was told when I inquired about to Michael's directly, is that it's up to the individual franchise owners. 

I'll be out by there again tomorrow, I'm going to run in to see if they stocked. The space and tags are up, so it's only a matter of days now.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> Yeah, I get the same thing from my area Michaels. They never know when stuff is being put out and give some ridiculous date when asked. Also, our Michaels doesn't accept the Joann's coupons. From what I was told when I inquired about to Michael's directly, is that it's up to the individual franchise owners.
> 
> I'll be out by there again tomorrow, I'm going to run in to see if they stocked. The space and tags are up, so it's only a matter of days now.


I actually had a typo in my first post. That should have read first of August, not October. But even so, I was really thinking they would come out this weekend. I know it's only the matter of a few more weeks, but it's killing me here, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat, thanks for letting me know about your store's coupon policy. I'll have to call ahead and see if my store accepts Joann's coupons (oh please, oh please! ) I would be devastated to get up to the counter with my ST boxes and be told that they won't take my half off coupons. Maybe this time I'll ask for the manager so I can get a straight answer.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, Shadowbat. I thought it was an across the board company policy. I've had some friendly cashiers that will even take a competitor's coupon and one of their own on the same sale (of at least 2 items) and another that let me walk out without making a purchase. I couldn't get the proper reception in the store after about 5 minutes of trying and holding up the line to pull up a coupon of theirs that they could have easily entered themselves. And that was buying much more than the 1 item. I was so ticked at that cashier I walked out. All the craft stores accept competitor's coupons around here other than Joann's if you try to use it for fabric since none of the others sell it.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Shadowbat, thanks for letting me know about your store's coupon policy. I'll have to call ahead and see if my store accepts Joann's coupons (oh please, oh please! ) I would be devastated to get up to the counter with my ST boxes and be told that they won't take my half off coupons. Maybe this time I'll ask for the manager so I can get a straight answer.


I was really nervous walking up to the counter to check out. When I asked, she didn't even look at the coupon when I pulled out my phone to show her, she had a sheet with a bunch of bar codes on it that she scanned, and nothing came off until after she hit total so I was really sweating haha. If they don't want to take the Joann's coupon, I also have a 40% off AC Moore coupon if you want to try that. 
As for the set up, I really lucked out because they only had out the small figurines and Wanda's. 
My Ehobby order is supposed to arrive tomorrow. It feels like Christmas eve haha.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's the AC Moore coupon, it's good through Saturday.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Let's see if this works. Here is a link to Michael's 50% off coupon good Saturday and Sunday.
http://www.michaels.com/on/demandwa...view?dataValue=current&printPreviewData=17028


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I was at my Michaels last night and picked up the modular "grass" blocks which are fantastic looking. Thanks for that 50 percent off coupon. I'll be picking up additional landscaping stuff this weekend. 

So in my opinion the real standout piece this year is the Spooky Pumpkin Patch. It looks awesome, has fantastic lighting, is of good size, and it's a great value at around 30ish dollars depending on coupons used or where you get it from. The Clown Academy is also pretty cool. The rest I'm just not that big on. The Booby Traps place is definitely high quality, but it's a bit too big (and expensive!) for my tastes.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I headed to the Michael's near my house anxious to see the official store release of Spooky Town today. Couldn't wait to see some of the cool decor that they are offering this year posted on the Michael's thread. Posted the Spooky town display below. Not for nothing but shouldn't the stores have to adhere to their advertisements? I tried to find humor in what I saw and posted the pictures in the Michael's thread but have to admit I was bummed. And like others on here you can't ask them. I remember calling to see if it was out last year and the associate saying I don't think so, I don't even know what that is. (It was out)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Went back into Michaels, and as I suspected, they did stock some of the Spooky Town items. With 50% coupons in hand the wife and I picked a few pieces.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats Shadowbat! I'm headed to my Michael's store tomorrow to see if they have anything out. 

Im the Goddess - thank you so much for the 50% off coupon. I only hope I get to use it!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

For those of you lucky enough to have Spooky Town already out at your local Michael's, did you happen to notice if they were selling the Night Shade Garden Cart at the store?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Doesn't look like it. And it doesn't seem to be in their little brochure either. I'm in Canada, but I don't think there's any difference between what they carry here and in the US (aside from price).


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

They only had a couple of things up when I went in on Thursday, but they don't have it on their site at all. =/

(in reference to the garden cart  )


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I picked up the bumper cars and the grilling skeletons I have to go back tomorrow to pick up the zombie fortress before the JoAnn coupon to gone


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I picked up the bumper cars and the grilling skeletons I have to go back tomorrow to pick up the zombie fortress before the JoAnn coupon to gone


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I like the bump in the night bumper cars. It is really cute. I stopped at Michael's last night on the way home. Nothing I can't live without. I liked the boo b traps too. The bumper cars seemed really high for what it is. the base is plastic.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Revisited Michael's today. The one right near my house filled the empty isles over night. Lots of nice stuff but I elected to use today's 50 % coupons on Banshees, Wanda's, then drove 15 minutes to another and picked up the Pumpkin Patch and Pumpkin Wagon. They also had a 30% this afternoon that I used for a few of the 5.00 figurines and other inexpensive decor. Tough choice on the Banshee's because of the price but noting E-hobby's sale price is still $36.00 more than the 50% off I got it for. I was afraid I might regret it later as I wouldn't have bought it for E-Hobby's price and certainly not Michael's original price. It definitely is much bigger than Wanda's.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I think Wandas is our next purchase. That will have to wait until next payday though.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

why do all the wandas cupcakes have the fallen over to its side cupcake unpainted on the bottom? The manufacturer pic shows it painted but all the ones on here and the ones I looked at in the store had a dollop of paint on the bottom but was not painted like in the picture on the box. Also the details on the big sign and planks of the house appear to be missing the brown, just painted with the tan color. 

I think those details would make the house pop and Im sorry to see they are missing in the actual product  I wonder how to paint porcelain, Id also like to gloss it up a bit as it seems a bit dull overall. /runs off to Google


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

kittyvibe said:


> why do all the wandas cupcakes have the fallen over to its side cupcake unpainted on the bottom? The manufacturer pic shows it painted but all the ones on here and the ones I looked at in the store had a dollop of paint on the bottom but was not painted like in the picture on the box. Also the details on the big sign and planks of the house appear to be missing the brown, just painted with the tan color.
> 
> I think those details would make the house pop and Im sorry to see they are missing in the actual product  I wonder how to paint porcelain, Id also like to gloss it up a bit as it seems a bit dull overall. /runs off to Google


When I first took mine out of the box I freaked out a bit thinking that one of the cupcakes had already broken off since it wasn't painted on the bottom. I had to check the box to make sure =/
But I still really like it


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Eeek, I can't believe I missed the kickoff of Spookytown season at Michaels. Or more importantly, the 50% off coupon. If anyone has leads for another great coupon (Michaels or competitors) for this upcoming week, please please please share! 

I have no idea where I could even put another ST building, but I am absolutely sure that I need one (or two or three).  And I know it will only be a matter of time until Michaels has ST on "sale" for like 20-30% off, putting an end to coupons that actually make these pieces semi-affordable!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I went in Michael's today with my half off coupon but wasn't very impressed with the new items. I just started collecting last year and was looking forward to this year's pieces. I liked a few of them, but not even at half off. I did get the pumpkin wagon but that was it.

I'll have to get there early for the 75 percent off sale.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

sanura03 said:


> When I first took mine out of the box I freaked out a bit thinking that one of the cupcakes had already broken off since it wasn't painted on the bottom. I had to check the box to make sure =/
> But I still really like it


I pulled mine back out and looked at it and you are right about the bottom of the cupcake. I do have brown detailing in the sign and planks though it's not excessive. I also have a blob of yellowish paint that was dripped onto one of the lights below the cupcake and a small spot of white that kind of feels like glue that stays white on the cat's tail. I do notice myself that the pieces the last couple years seem to have more paint flaws.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Score! I visited my son this weekend and his local Michael's had all the Spooky Town out and displayed. I really, really liked the bumper cars piece. It made me wish I had the room to do a carnival because I would have bought that in a heartbeat. My adult son was playing with that piece like a kid, LOL! If you pick up the cars and set them down - even facing backward - they will do a turn around and take off again chasing each other. So cute!! 

I did buy Wanda's Cupcakes and the Pumpkin Patch piece. After reading the comments on here, I checked both. For a minute I thought I had a short in the Pumpkin Patch. Turns out the batteries fit somewhat loose in the compartment. I think a slim piece of packing material or foam inside the lid will keep the batteries secure against the connections. FYI if you have the same issue with yours. It is really detailed and awesome though, so I'm very happy with it. My Wanda's also had the partially painted fallen cupcake - bottom outer edge was white. However, the cupcake display in the window was glued really far back inside. I checked online and the pics on here, and it looks like those are supposed to be closer to the front window. Can someone double check that for me? I'm thinking I should take it back and try another one. 

And kittyvibe, if you find any info on adding some paint touch-ups to these pieces, please share here. I might want to try that too if all the fallen cupcakes turn out to have the same problem. Thanks!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cloe said:


> I pulled mine back out and looked at it and you are right about the bottom of the cupcake. I do have brown detailing in the sign and planks though it's not excessive. I also have a blob of yellowish paint that was dripped onto one of the lights below the cupcake and a small spot of white that kind of feels like glue that stays white on the cat's tail. I do notice myself that the pieces the last couple years seem to have more paint flaws.


The paint that irks me the most is on the green characters, the witches etc. They're beige underneath and haphazardly somewhat painted green. This might make sense in the 'regular world' pieces where they'd just be wearing face paint but it annoys me on the pieces like Wanda's cupcakes. And the paint details on Frank's big day last year were just terrible, and even though I liked the idea of the piece I just couldn't bring myself to buy one.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Score! I visited my son this weekend and his local Michael's had all the Spooky Town out and displayed. I really, really liked the bumper cars piece. It made me wish I had the room to do a carnival because I would have bought that in a heartbeat. My adult son was playing with that piece like a kid, LOL! If you pick up the cars and set them down - even facing backward - they will do a turn around and take off again chasing each other. So cute!!
> 
> I did buy Wanda's Cupcakes and the Pumpkin Patch piece. After reading the comments on here, I checked both. For a minute I thought I had a short in the Pumpkin Patch. Turns out the batteries fit somewhat loose in the compartment. I think a slim piece of packing material or foam inside the lid will keep the batteries secure against the connections. FYI if you have the same issue with yours. It is really detailed and awesome though, so I'm very happy with it. My Wanda's also had the partially painted fallen cupcake - bottom outer edge was white. However, the cupcake display in the window was glued really far back inside. I checked online and the pics on here, and it looks like those are supposed to be closer to the front window. Can someone double check that for me? I'm thinking I should take it back and try another one.
> 
> And kittyvibe, if you find any info on adding some paint touch-ups to these pieces, please share here. I might want to try that too if all the fallen cupcakes turn out to have the same problem. Thanks!


I got my EHobby order on Friday and the power switch on the day of the dead parade is very finicky, it has to be at just the right spot in the middle or it doesn't work


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I didn't notice the coffin cafe at my Michaels. They show it online as in store only. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I didn't notice the coffin cafe at my Michaels. They show it online as in store only. Has anyone seen it?
> 
> I asked my daughter if she remembered it in the second one we went to and she doesn't think she saw it. I'm certain it was in the one near me because she mentioned liking it.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I didn't notice the coffin cafe at my Michaels. They show it online as in store only. Has anyone seen it?


The Michael's I went to did had the Coffin Cafe. I noticed it more in the store than the website. The display this store had was very well put together and they had everything turned on and working.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

sanura03 said:


> I got my EHobby order on Friday and the power switch on the day of the dead parade is very finicky, it has to be at just the right spot in the middle or it doesn't work


Sanura, make sure your batteries have good contact. My Pumpkin Patch just suddenly turned off and I thought it was a short in the switch as well. After playing with it a bit I realized the batteries slid down just ever so slightly in the compartment when I turned it over in my hand, losing touch with the connector end. It seems like they made the slot just a little too long for the AA battery size so they don't fit in there tightly enough. I'm going to try adding some padding to the lid to see if it keeps the batteries from moving around and make sure I keep it flat when it's on display. I hope this helps. If not, then contact Ehobby and see if they'll switch it out for you. Good luck!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I did take my Wanda's Cupcakes back to the store and switched it out for another one. I'm glad I did. This time I checked everything in the store before I left and luck of luck I got one with a fully painted cupcake. And the display in the window was in the spot where it was supposed to be.  I didn't realize the coupon I used yesterday expired on Saturday, not Sunday, so I tried to buy two adapters with it today and got shut down at the cash register. Bummer. I put them back and just left with my exchanged Wanda's. Boy am I glad I didn't wait to use that coupon until Sunday! I would have been so upset not to get to use the 50% off coupon. Thanks again for posting it on here!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to see you got he fully painted cupcake. I went through something like this last year and I believe got the first runs and they were poop quality. I went back and found one with the right paint job with a later shipment, so perhaps the unpainted cupcake bottoms are first run failures.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Picked up Banshees before work yesterday. Got home today and checked it. The cage over the werewolf doesn't work. It just clicks, so that'll be going back in hopes of getting a working one.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

whichypoo said:


> View attachment 246448
> View attachment 246447
> 
> 
> I picked up the bumper cars and the grilling skeletons I have to go back tomorrow to pick up the zombie fortress before the JoAnn coupon to gone


Nice, my favorite carnival ride of all time.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Question for you folks - as I'm new to the mini villages I was only aware of Dept 56 and Lemax. I just found out about Hawthorne Village. While the subscription plan thing seems, um, weird, their "Stalking Dead County" stuff looks EXACTLY what I was looking for in regards to a spooky old farm scene. 

So what's the deal with Hawthorne? I don't see that stuff discussed like the aforementioned previous brands. Is it different scale? Is it crappy product? I'm wanting to jump on this set but I'm not familiar at all with the brand. I have my full Lemax/56 pumpkin patch constructed (about $300 invested, hehe) so I really don't want something that wildly out of scale.

Any help/advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

thisdougsforu said:


> Question for you folks - as I'm new to the mini villages I was only aware of Dept 56 and Lemax. I just found out about Hawthorne Village. While the subscription plan thing seems, um, weird, their "Stalking Dead County" stuff looks EXACTLY what I was looking for in regards to a spooky old farm scene.
> 
> So what's the deal with Hawthorne? I don't see that stuff discussed like the aforementioned previous brands. Is it different scale? Is it crappy product? I'm wanting to jump on this set but I'm not familiar at all with the brand. I have my full Lemax/56 pumpkin patch constructed (about $300 invested, hehe) so I really don't want something that wildly out of scale.
> 
> Any help/advice is appreciated. Thanks



I always considered Hawthorne to be for the "discriminating collector". lol I have their Elm Street house and figurines as I'm a big Freddy fan. I've seen some of their other pieces in person and there's nothing wrong with them at all. Same scale, good quality. I think that the subscription service is what probably limits their collecting. I say if there's is a Hawthorne piece you like, and it fits in with your scene, go get it.


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

I have an extensive collection of Lemax and Dept. 56 Halloween pieces. I have a few of the Hawthorne Village pieces also. The scale is about the same for all. I don't see HV as much for some reason. Dept. 56 is the creme de la creme of quality but so expensive! Lemax is very good also and HV is similar in quality to Lemax in my opinion. Like others have said you will find Lemax pieces missing paint that's supposed to be on them and I've never had that problem with HV or Dept. 56. When I'm buying Lemax in Michaels I always check the pieces as that is now the only place I can buy it in a store and in the past I've gotten some broken buildings that were factory sealed and not been opened. I always try to check the paint job as I've seen no eyed or three eyed people and paint drips too. I've also had missing pieces in ones that were factory sealed. I haven't had that problem with HV. I buy most of my pieces from ehobby tools for Lemax and Country and More Gifts for Dept. 56. C&M is the biggest distributor of Dept 56 in the country and they check each piece before it is shipped to customers and I trust them because they do that. I've only had one piece that was broken when it came and they paid return shipping and replaced it immediately. They shipped it Priority Mail at their expense and refunded me my original shipping to boot. They also sent me a 25% off coupon for my next order too. Now I call that superior service! Ehobby Tools is much the same for Lemax. I've never had a problem with them either. The HV pieces I buy on Evilbay as I can't find them anywhere here or online elsewhere. So far no problems with them.  So, where are you finding the Hawthorne Village pieces? I'd like to be able to check them out too. I only buy stuff pertaining to Cemeteries as I have a MIniature Cemetery that I set up on a table that's the sise of a 4x8 sheet of plywood!  I also have branched out to a few other tables and a long counter in my kitchen. I have a huge old house that's been in the family for almost 60 years. It's nearly 200 years old now and even has a ghost!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you both for the feedback. I may go ahead and check this set out then. Here is a link to it - 

http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/917835_zombie-village-collection.html


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

For anyone that missed the first coupon for Spooky Town... Michael's has another 50% off coupon available on their site - good from Tuesday, 7/28 thru Friday, 7/31. Looks like I'm headed back today to get my adapters and broomstick parking!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

While my Son was at the Dentist I ran into Michaels and utilized 2 more %50 coupons. Grabbed both these for a total of $5!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yay I finally was able to use a 50% off coupon for spooky town! My Michael's finally got some of their halloween out this week so I picked up Wanda's Cupcakes today. I really miss the days when Michael's carried a bigger selection of figurines though. I guess I'll have to hit up ehobby for anything else I want.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Question for you folks - as I'm new to the mini villages I was only aware of Dept 56 and Lemax. I just found out about Hawthorne Village. While the subscription plan thing seems, um, weird, their "Stalking Dead County" stuff looks EXACTLY what I was looking for in regards to a spooky old farm scene.


You've probably seen this already, but Lemax has a Dilapidated Barn this year that is very cool. I really liked it, but I don't have much of anything it would fit in with in my display, but it sounds like it would fit with your spooky farm setting. With the 50% off coupon, it would only cost about $27 right now. I also really like the Farmer figure and the Pumpkin Wagon piece and thought they had a very menacing, creepy look to their faces. Might be worth a second look, especially at half off this week.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> You've probably seen this already, but Lemax has a Dilapidated Barn this year that is very cool. I really liked it, but I don't have much of anything it would fit in with in my display, but it sounds like it would fit with your spooky farm setting. With the 50% off coupon, it would only cost about $27 right now. I also really like the Farmer figure and the Pumpkin Wagon piece and thought they had a very menacing, creepy look to their faces. Might be worth a second look, especially at half off this week.



This is funny. My son was saying how the barn is his favorite piece this year, and as you stated, with the coupon would only be about $27. Problem is, as I told him, as of right now I don't have a scene that the barn would really fit in to. There is a section I'd love to build, but it will be in the future after I expand with another table. I may, however, go ahead and pick it up anyway and store it away until that time comes.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I wasn't going to get any Spookytown this year...I managed to not get anything last year. However...I liked what I saw at Michaels and need that bumper car ride piece (forgot the name of it) The 50% off coupon is a nice savings.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> This is funny. My son was saying how the barn is his favorite piece this year, and as you stated, with the coupon would only be about $27. Problem is, as I told him, as of right now I don't have a scene that the barn would really fit in to. There is a section I'd love to build, but it will be in the future after I expand with another table. I may, however, go ahead and pick it up anyway and store it away until that time comes.


I definitely gave it a second and third look, especially when I saw it in person at the store. I'd say get it while you can for cheap, rather than need it later for Ebay prices.  But I don't even have room to expand my display. Man, I wish I had a huge Victorian house with a room I could dedicate just to a Spooky Town permanent display! I'd have a carnival section and a farm!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I definitely gave it a second and third look, especially when I saw it in person at the store. I'd say get it while you can for cheap, rather than need it later for Ebay prices.  But I don't even have room to expand my display. Man, I wish I had a huge Victorian house with a room I could dedicate just to a Spooky Town permanent display! I'd have a carnival section and a farm!


I have no room to display any of my pieces but I'm drawn to the carnival ride pieces and already have that dead mans cove...or whatever it's called from a few year years ago. It will be nice to have another ride type piece in my collection.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> I have no room to display any of my pieces but I'm drawn to the carnival ride pieces and already have that dead mans cove...or whatever it's called from a few year years ago. It will be nice to have another ride type piece in my collection.


I wanted that Bumper Cars piece so bad! My son and I were playing with that thing in the store like preschoolers!  We were picking them up and putting them down backwards, just so we could watch them turn around and drive off, LOL!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I'm really bummmed...

...had my Michael's 50% off coupon, was hitting the MIchael's for when they put their Spook Town stuff out. And finally yesterday they had it all out. I go down there buy my 'Mt Gloom Observatory' piece and it wasn't there! Dummy me, that wasn't for this year! Someone mentioned that earlier in the thread and I don't know how I disconnected it, or even how I missed it in 2014, but I did. So now if I want one I'll have to pay ebay's extortionate fees. Well, put that one on the 'list'.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Lemax Spooky Town Mt. Gloom Observatory with Adaptor # 45672


$72.89 e hobby tools


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

whichypoo said:


> Lemax Spooky Town Mt. Gloom Observatory with Adaptor # 45672
> 
> 
> $72.89 e hobby tools


Thanks. Yea, I hadn't checked them yet. Good to know at least I can get it. I've ordered from them before, had mixed results, it's just that their stuff isn't new. I have no idea where they get it, but you'll notice nowhere does it say new. Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

FreakinFreak said:


> Thanks. Yea, I hadn't checked them yet. Good to know at least I can get it. I've ordered from them before, had mixed results, it's just that their stuff isn't new. I have no idea where they get it, but you'll notice nowhere does it say new. Hmmmmmm.....


That's strange. I just received a shipment from Ehobby and my buildings were brand new in the boxes and the figures were sealed in original cell-packs, unopened. Everything was packed very well and arrived in great shape. I've bought from them in prior years and never had a problem, always received new, unopened items.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Went today (Bellevue WA), nice display, but no Coffin Cafe  

Used my 50% on Cave Sweet Cave...

but will be back for more soon. Pumpkin Wagon, Bat Bath and I'd like to see the Coffin Cafe before I decide on this years BIG piece


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

never had a problem always new in the box .. and when I did receive a broken one they replaced it with no problems sorry to hear you did


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Lil Spook said:


> Went today (Bellevue WA), nice display, but no Coffin Cafe
> 
> Used my 50% on Cave Sweet Cave...
> 
> but will be back for more soon. Pumpkin Wagon, Bat Bath and I'd like to see the Coffin Cafe before I decide on this years BIG piece


This is the one I have to have gonna get it sometime today


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We went back again today with 50% coupons to pick up a couple more of the pieces we want. Grabbed the barn and the wagon piece. We want the wicked cupcake house but my Michaels doesn't have it yet. As a matter of fact, there are 4 pieces that they don't even have in stock yet.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Took some random ST shots.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

I am sooooooo aggravated with myself and Wanda right now! 
The first Wanda's cupcake I purchased had one red awnings chipped off, so I went back today to exchange it out for another one and ended up with one that has a broken cupcake, broken roof, the cupcake stand outside is MIA and the one inside of the store is pushed all the way to the back. Part of this is my fault being that I didn't check it in store, but I do not understand how this piece made it out of production! I'm guessing someone else may have purchased it/returned it? Either way I'm going back to the store tomorrow to exchange it out again and I will make a point to open it in the store/inspect it no matter how busy or peeved they may be lol


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

My store only has one of the packaged pumpkin wagons and the display model left. The 40-50% off coupons no doubt helped sell them, but the two that are left may not last long. Just a heads up for those of you thinking about getting one.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat, I just love your displays and the video reviews you post. Thanks so much for sharing. I especially loved the scene you made with the skelton couple on the bench next to the birdbath in that small gated section. Very clever use of pieces to make it look like a public park.  Btw, what is that music at the beginning of your videos? It's very eerie and mood setting. 

Mrs. Frankenstein, I had to exchange my Wanda's too. Mine had the same problem with the cupcake display in the window being pushed all the way to the back. I opened my replacement in the store and lucked out to get one with good paint and in good shape. Good luck on getting your replacement. It's a very cute piece to have for your "shopping/store" area.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Shadowbat, I just love your displays and the video reviews you post. Thanks so much for sharing. I especially loved the scene you made with the skelton couple on the bench next to the birdbath in that small gated section. Very clever use of pieces to make it look like a public park.  Btw, what is that music at the beginning of your videos? It's very eerie and mood setting.
> 
> Mrs. Frankenstein, I had to exchange my Wanda's too. Mine had the same problem with the cupcake display in the window being pushed all the way to the back. I opened my replacement in the store and lucked out to get one with good paint and in good shape. Good luck on getting your replacement. It's a very cute piece to have for your "shopping/store" area.



Thanks. That's the Nightmare on Elm Street theme that I use.


I went back to our Michaels hoping to use a 50% coupon before it expired but they STILL don't have the missing 4 ST pieces. Including Wandas! I asked when they expect to get the rest of the collection in and, of course, they had no idea. I'm going to be near another Michaels on Monday so I'm going to try that one and hopefully they will have everything.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Spookywolf said:


> That's strange. I just received a shipment from Ehobby and my buildings were brand new in the boxes and the figures were sealed in original cell-packs, unopened. Everything was packed very well and arrived in great shape. I've bought from them in prior years and never had a problem, always received new, unopened items.


Well that's cool, glad it worked out for you. Maybe it was just those few pieces. The issues were, some didn't work, and some had dirty inserts. I actually spoke with them and they told me they got their stock from Lemax and said it was because it was old stock from store houses. Maybe it's different now. 

Nonetheless, that's great testimony. Maybe I will go ahead and try them again. Thanks


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

FreakinFreak said:


> Well that's cool, glad it worked out for you. Maybe it was just those few pieces. The issues were, some didn't work, and some had dirty inserts. I actually spoke with them and they told me they got their stock from Lemax and said it was because it was old stock from store houses. Maybe it's different now.
> 
> Nonetheless, that's great testimony. Maybe I will go ahead and try them again. Thanks



Ehobby does sometimes get old stock in from warehouses, like the piece I just received a couple weeks ago. I had one piece out of all my orders have an issue of not working, but the customer service was great and I had a replacement in under 2 weeks. 

They have my thumbs up. Definitely give them another shot.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I just got 2 buildings and the park bench from Ehobby this past week, and it all arrived as pristine as could be. I was pretty happy, and got 2 buildings I wouldn't have picked up at Micheal's this year for a pretty good price. I have to revamp my entire display in the next few weeks, urban sprawl has set in badly.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Sipesh said:


> I just got 2 buildings and the park bench from Ehobby this past week, and it all arrived as pristine as could be. I was pretty happy, and got 2 buildings I wouldn't have picked up at Micheal's this year for a pretty good price. I have to revamp my entire display in the next few weeks, urban sprawl has set in badly.



Seems like with each new addition I need to redo the town. lol I'll have to expand in the very near future.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Sipesh said:


> I just got 2 buildings and the park bench from Ehobby this past week, and it all arrived as pristine as could be. I was pretty happy, and got 2 buildings I wouldn't have picked up at Micheal's this year for a pretty good price. I have to revamp my entire display in the next few weeks, urban sprawl has set in badly.


LOL, I love the term "urban sprawl!" My town suffers from the same condition.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I purchased my first ST items yesterday after seeing the post about the spooky Farm pumpkin wagon. Took me a bit to find one that I liked the paint job on but I really loved to overall feel of this piece!

I collect DP 56 and I think this will look good with my village


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

allears22 said:


> I purchased my first ST items yesterday after seeing the post about the spooky Farm pumpkin wagon. Took me a bit to find one that I liked the paint job on but I really loved to overall feel of this piece!
> 
> I collect DP 56 and I think this will look good with my village



Congratulations on your first ST piece!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I have a village too but most of the buildings that spooky town comes out with are too clownish for me. Which is disappointing because I don't get to really add anything.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> I have a village too but most of the buildings that spooky town comes out with are too clownish for me. Which is disappointing because I don't get to really add anything.


I just discovered The Witch's Lair this year that I'd never even heard of before, so you never know when something's going to come along and grab you (pardon the Halloween pun! ) Ebay is a great way to find those older pieces too. And this year had the Zombie fortress which I really liked with the hot-air balloon and it was a "darker" piece. Last year they had the Mt. Gloom Observatory which was awesome. I honestly think I like most of them, even if they don't fit my town's style (or lack of space!) I really think they try to offer something for everyone. I look forward to seeing the displays every year. They're all so unique. Even if we bought some of the same pieces, our displays would all be different because of the individual creativity of each person putting his or hers together. I'm already feeling that urge "to build!" Would love to see some pics from your village when you get it ready.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm waffling on the Night Shade Garden Cart piece. I keep putting it in my online cart and taking it back out again. I think the thing I want from it is the man-eating plant. Has anybody seen these sold with anything else other than the nursery/greenhouse buildings? I was wondering about the Little Shop of Horrors and wondered if they'd ever sold any small "Audrey" pieces that might fit in a Spooky Town display? I tried Amazon but didn't have much luck. Have you guys ever seen anything like that? I debated attempting to make my own from clay, but I'm not that arts-n-crafts talented. I fear mine would end up looking more like an "ET" than an "Audrey" LOL!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally made it to Michael's today.  First time since this year's spooky town came out. Bought the cave sweet cave and coffin cafe. I also liked the booby traps home security and the gate house might also jump for the bumper cars. Alot depends on my budget for the next couple months and how quickly they sell out of the pieces i like. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

Spookywolf, try looking for dept56 items. I've bought pieces that go with the Audrey theme. Sorry, I don't have any numbers for you to try. I've mixed Lemax and dept56 together. Like Lemax'es greenhouse and various pieces from both things. They are there, you just have to hunt. Try Country and More Gifts. If you sign up for their email list you can get 5.00 off every 25.00 spent. I try to take advantage of that as much as I can. Hope this helps you.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

So on Banshee's Booby Traps (or any of the Michaels exclusives), are they one year things that will be retired?

The original pieces that grabbed my attention (and showed me that Halloween Villages even existed) last year were the Haunted Rails Dept 56 set. I think I'm going to have to start that collection.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> I just discovered The Witch's Lair this year that I'd never even heard of before



One of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm getting in on this this year... I have a plan to mix Lexan buildings with Lionel o-scale trains. Any advice?

First step to purchase two folding tables big enough to hold a basic o-scale train.

I think this is a neat hobby.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> I'm getting in on this this year... I have a plan to mix Lexan buildings with Lionel o-scale trains. Any advice?
> 
> First step to purchase two folding tables big enough to hold a basic o-scale train.
> 
> I think this is a neat hobby.


This is my first year getting into the hobby after a couple years waiting jealously on the sidelines (it was always sort of overwhelming seeing these massive collections), and my advice to you is to pick a theme or building and scheme around that to start with. It will be much cheaper initially that way....well, in theory at least.


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

thisdougsforu said:


> This is my first year getting into the hobby after a couple years waiting jealously on the sidelines (it was always sort of overwhelming seeing these massive collections), and my advice to you is to pick a theme or building and scheme around that to start with. It will be much cheaper initially that way....well, in theory at least.


Yeah, my theme was going to be cemetery, at least for starters. I know it's cliche but being "too ambitious" at the beginning is a reason I often give up on hobbies before starting them.

I have extensive knowledge of electronics, circuitry, microcontrollers, and programming. Hopefully it will come in handy. Where I struggle is with art/aesthetics. I know what I like aesthetically, I have no idea how to "get there". Which is why I let my wife handle aesthetics in the house, lol.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

That's what is so fun about this , if you don't like how it looks, you can tear it apart and start over... and over and over, hahaha


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> I'm getting in on this this year... I have a plan to mix Lexan buildings with Lionel o-scale trains. Any advice?
> 
> First step to purchase two folding tables big enough to hold a basic o-scale train.
> 
> I think this is a neat hobby.


Hello and welcome to the thread. I'm unfamiliar with model train set ups. What are Lexan buildings? I'm always looking for other brands and types of things to add into my Spooky Town pieces.


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Hello and welcome to the thread. I'm unfamiliar with model train set ups. What are Lexan buildings? I'm always looking for other brands and types of things to add into my Spooky Town pieces.


Lemax, sorry. My brain is breaking. 

The best Halloween village I have seen are these:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/84553-halloween-village-displays.html

Simply stunning! I know I will not be that good on my first try but I like a challenge.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

To all you Spookytown first timers....I have a story for you.My collection of Lemax and Dept.56 is massive.I put out three LARGE displays every year(props to you guys that keep it out all year long!!!)....Anyway....about 7 years ago,a friend of mine decided to make the plunge and get into Spookytown himself.That year,he bought about 5 buildings...and did nothing.THe following year....same thing.And the same the year after that.I finally asked him why he buys this stuff and just keeps them in boxes.His answer blew me away.He said...."your villages,and the detail you put into them is incredible.I'm not going to set a village up until I can make one as big and detailed as yours.I wanted to slap him upside the head!!LOL!!I explained to him that we all have to start somewhere...that I had just as much pleasure making my first 3 building with a few trees village as I do the ones now.That that's how you learn to add detail and things as you go along and your villages start to grow.He hasn't listened,because to this day....he's never done a thing,and I think he's at around 25 buildings now.DON"T BE LIKE MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!Seriously...I can understand looking at some of the massive villages on here and feeling overwhelmed and intimidated...but as I said before,you have to start somewhere...and I guarantee that you will love your first tiny little village,and no matter how big you get...you'll never forget that first one!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

mariab1299 said:


> To all you Spookytown first timers....I have a story for you.My collection of Lemax and Dept.56 is massive.I put out three LARGE displays every year(props to you guys that keep it out all year long!!!)....Anyway....about 7 years ago,a friend of mine decided to make the plunge and get into Spookytown himself.That year,he bought about 5 buildings...and did nothing.THe following year....same thing.And the same the year after that.I finally asked him why he buys this stuff and just keeps them in boxes.His answer blew me away.He said...."your villages,and the detail you put into them is incredible.I'm not going to set a village up until I can make one as big and detailed as yours.I wanted to slap him upside the head!!LOL!!I explained to him that we all have to start somewhere...that I had just as much pleasure making my first 3 building with a few trees village as I do the ones now.That that's how you learn to add detail and things as you go along and your villages start to grow.He hasn't listened,because to this day....he's never done a thing,and I think he's at around 25 buildings now.DON"T BE LIKE MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!Seriously...I can understand looking at some of the massive villages on here and feeling overwhelmed and intimidated...but as I said before,you have to start somewhere...and I guarantee that you will love your first tiny little village,and no matter how big you get...you'll never forget that first one!!!


Mariab, your post was so lovely and touching. And so right! I fell in love with the awesome displays of the model artists on here (and you all are true artists - never doubt that! ) that I was almost afraid to post anything from my first display. But I enjoy the whole process, from the excitement of shopping for the new pieces, to the creation and building, to the pride of the final end product. And I especially enjoy seeing pics of everyone's displays no matter how big or small. So post away and keep 'em coming! My build will begin soon. I can feel that insistent little voice calling out to start and I won't be able to resist much longer.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I love looking at other's display and I am in a couple of different online groups for village displays that have some pretty spectacular setups. I am never going to be at that level or have the time but I still love setting mine up every year!

I also have the North Pole and since we were out of town last year for most of December I didn't set it up but I really missed it  Love miniature things!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

It doesn't matter if it's one building or 20, get those suckers out on display!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

mariab1299 said:


> To all you Spookytown first timers....I have a story for you.My collection of Lemax and Dept.56 is massive.I put out three LARGE displays every year(props to you guys that keep it out all year long!!!)....Anyway....about 7 years ago,a friend of mine decided to make the plunge and get into Spookytown himself.That year,he bought about 5 buildings...and did nothing.THe following year....same thing.And the same the year after that.I finally asked him why he buys this stuff and just keeps them in boxes.His answer blew me away.He said...."your villages,and the detail you put into them is incredible.I'm not going to set a village up until I can make one as big and detailed as yours.I wanted to slap him upside the head!!LOL!!I explained to him that we all have to start somewhere...that I had just as much pleasure making my first 3 building with a few trees village as I do the ones now.That that's how you learn to add detail and things as you go along and your villages start to grow.He hasn't listened,because to this day....he's never done a thing,and I think he's at around 25 buildings now.DON"T BE LIKE MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!Seriously...I can understand looking at some of the massive villages on here and feeling overwhelmed and intimidated...but as I said before,you have to start somewhere...and I guarantee that you will love your first tiny little village,and no matter how big you get...you'll never forget that first one!!!


You are completely right!! I first found spooky town in 2007 and bought the gothic ruins. I put that one lonely building up that year but to this day that is still my favorite building. I spend hours putting my village up every year and rearranging all the buildings (partially because I'm trying to find space to put the new buildings lol). Sadly many of the people and trees no longer have space to be put out, at least until I move somewhere else. I could probably talk my parents into letting me set it up in the living room for the season however we have 4 cats and cats with all those small moving pieces are a bad mix, so it goes in my room where the door is closed most of the day and it does not get turned on if any cats are in the room. Plus where my town would go is where mom puts her Nightmare before Christmas town (hmmm mixing the two could be fun!). Her town has taken a few hits from the cats and it doesn't even have moving parts! Jack seems to be their favorite one to knock off/run away with.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

My family doesn't get it, so I had to come here for venting/sympathy. 

Since I wasn't feeling many of the ST items at Michael's this year, I decided to buy some Lemax (and my first Dept 56) items online. Never a good sign when you can hear pieces clinking when you pick a box up off your porch. Two of my three orders came with broken items.  

I know that some of my ST building lose pieces if I just look at them wrong. Durability is not their middle name. But it is such a bummer and hassle when these things arrive broken - especially the retired pieces. I hope you guys are having better luck with your orders! And I can't wait to start seeing more pictures of everyone's villages - I'm always amazed at the creativity!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear you received broken pieces. What a bummer. I have never ordered any online and have been very hesitant to for that exact reason even though there are several retired pieces I would love to add to my collection.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Madjoodie, sorry to hear that 2 of your items arrived broken. I have purchased all of my dept 56/Lemax items online and never received anything broken. The packaging that is made is supposed to protect them during shipping and storage. I don't know what ST stands for but if it's from a place you ordered from, make sure you contact them so a replacement could be sent to you.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WickedChick said:


> Madjoodie, sorry to hear that 2 of your items arrived broken. I have purchased all of my dept 56/Lemax items online and never received anything broken. The packaging that is made is supposed to protect them during shipping and storage. I don't know what ST stands for but if it's from a place you ordered from, make sure you contact them so a replacement could be sent to you.


Thanks, WickedChick. I wish I had your luck! And "ST" is just me being lazy and not spelling out SpookyTown.  

I already got one refund, and a call back from the other seller to work on replacements. One of the orders was packaged so well, I was just amazed that pieces were broken. Fingers crossed the replacements come safely.

For those who order Lemax and Dept 56 online, where do you recommend trying?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, WickedChick. I wish I had your luck! And "ST" is just me being lazy and not spelling out SpookyTown.
> 
> I already got one refund, and a call back from the other seller to work on replacements. One of the orders was packaged so well, I was just amazed that pieces were broken. Fingers crossed the replacements come safely.
> 
> For those who order Lemax and Dept 56 online, where do you recommend trying?


MJ, I'm so sorry to hear about your bad shipping. Was this a private seller from Ebay? Cause those can always be a crap shoot. I've bought a couple of pieces there, but emailed the seller begging for additional packing to protect them as much as possible. As far as regular retail, I've had great luck with Ehobby Tools for the Lemax stuff. As far as Dept. 56, I've never bought any for myself - yet! - but I see them on Amazon a lot. Amazon is the gold star of customer service, so if you have problems there, you're guaranteed 100%. I'm sure others on here will have additional options too. Best of luck on your replacements.


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

MJ, I'm sorry about you having two bad pieces sent to you. I buy my dept56 pieces from Country and More Gifts. I've never had a problem with them. They are the biggest distributor of dept56 in the states. Very well packed, boxes within boxes. You should check them out.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Boy could I give you some horror stories about pieces I've bought on E-bay over the years. I'll attach pics of a couple I remember right off the top of my head. The Madame Ashbury's was so destroyed it wasn't even salvageable. These were all inner pieces! The seller did refund me in full and I repurchased elsewhere. The vampire castle had no front sign. He refunded me all but the shipping so I ended up resizing a picture of the sign and tracing it on dollar tree foam and gluing it on. I had to do that on a couple other pieces too and could go on and on of broken pieces I've received. It's all too common for pieces to arrive with something broken off and I usually just end up gluing it back knowing that it's almost a guarantee that you find a few pieces broken, seemingly on their own every year. I got to the point with e-bay that I felt like they would start thinking I was a scammer after going through a string of bad luck to the point that if it could be glued back I never even complained unless they needed packing advice. Mine has been up since last year so I'm hoping the lack of handling helps with that. I do have 2 cats but I haven't seen either of them on it in quite some time. I know to some people they really want everything to be as pictured but these things are so fragile some times, especially if it's an older hard to find piece, I just deal with it if it's in working order.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with the two recommendations previously posted.For Lemax...can't beat Ehobbytools.And ditto for CountrynMore Gifts.As far as Ebay.....lol...yes indeed,it's a crapshoot!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks, WickedChick. I wish I had your luck! And "ST" is just me being lazy and not spelling out SpookyTown.
> 
> I already got one refund, and a call back from
> 
> For those who order Lemax and Dept 56 online, where do you recommend trying?



I started collecting last year. I purchased my houses and accessories mainly through ebay. On some items I got a great deal and some I didn't, my fault for getting caught up thinking I will never find the item again. I also purchased from ehobby tools. Overall, I find I can get a better deal on ebay than ehobby tools in terms of building. Accessories tend to be good at ehobby because up to a certain price shipping is just one price. For example I purchased a building and 3 accessories, shipping was just $7.95 total.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Madjoodie said:


> For those who order Lemax and Dept 56 online, where do you recommend trying?



Ehobby or ebay have been my 2 main outlets for online purchases. Knock wood, no problems through ebay sellers.


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Saw the Spooky Town display at Michael's, I heard a comment that they are getting cartoonish, but man the buildings I saw were way too loud and garish for my tastes. I saw some that I liked but most I did not care for.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Cloe said:


> Boy could I give you some horror stories about pieces I've bought on E-bay over the years. I'll attach pics of a couple I remember right off the top of my head. The Madame Ashbury's was so destroyed it wasn't even salvageable. These were all inner pieces! The seller did refund me in full and I repurchased elsewhere. The vampire castle had no front sign. He refunded me all but the shipping so I ended up resizing a picture of the sign and tracing it on dollar tree foam and gluing it on. I had to do that on a couple other pieces too and could go on and on of broken pieces I've received. It's all too common for pieces to arrive with something broken off and I usually just end up gluing it back knowing that it's almost a guarantee that you find a few pieces broken, seemingly on their own every year. I got to the point with e-bay that I felt like they would start thinking I was a scammer after going through a string of bad luck to the point that if it could be glued back I never even complained unless they needed packing advice. Mine has been up since last year so I'm hoping the lack of handling helps with that. I do have 2 cats but I haven't seen either of them on it in quite some time. I know to some people they really want everything to be as pictured but these things are so fragile some times, especially if it's an older hard to find piece, I just deal with it if it's in working order.


Thanks so much to all for the recommendations, stories, and pictures (love seeing your display Cloe!). I knew folks here would appreciate my pain. 

Strangely, Ehobby was one of the places I got broken pieces from. I've bought from them for years, and usually all has been good. I am sure they will make things right when I catch up with them next week.

Ebay is always an adventure. But I am happy to report that I just got a Dept 56 item delivered in one piece today. Makes me want to start setting up a display!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> Saw the Spooky Town display at Michael's, I heard a comment that they are getting cartoonish, but man the buildings I saw were way too loud and garish for my tastes. I saw some that I liked but most I did not care for.


I can't speak for everyone but I don't pay all that much attention to the sounds they make as a lot of them are awful. Once you collect more than a few pieces if you had the sound up on them it would be nothing but an annoying garbled mess. If you want sound i would pick a couple of pieces only that had basic spooky, carnival, or whatever theme you decide to turn on only. All pieces have the option of turning the volume up, down, or off. As far as collecting most of us I think just pick up the select pieces that we like every year as we all have different tastes. Are you a collector now or just contemplating?


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Cloe said:


> I can't speak for everyone but I don't pay all that much attention to the sounds they make as a lot of them are awful. Once you collect more than a few pieces if you had the sound up on them it would be nothing but an annoying garbled mess. If you want sound i would pick a couple of pieces only that had basic spooky, carnival, or whatever theme you decide to turn on only. All pieces have the option of turning the volume up, down, or off. As far as collecting most of us I think just pick up the select pieces that we like every year as we all have different tastes. Are you a collector now or just contemplating?


Looking to get into it, I have ordered a train in which I will make a "halloween theme" with. Have wanted to do this for a while. The pieces weren't plugged in it's just that the whole display seemed to be "carnival themed". THere were some nice pieces there though, mostly the smaller ones.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I think many of you might sometimes buy the Halloween houses/village pieces from Micheal's craft store, so I wanted to give you this info too. 

Last week when I went into the store, I got a sale flyer with some coupon info on it. There's an online code you can use so I'm posting it here. 

SUNDAY 8/9 ONLY (TODAY!) - FROM 3-7PM - 25% OFF ENTIRE PURCHASE INCLUDING SALE ITEMS - online code = BIGBRANDS25B

Valid 8/9-8/15 only - 40% off any one regular price item - online code = BIGBRANDS40B

According to fine print, valid only in US, not applicable to prior purchases, and not valid on some stuff but it doesn't say anything about Halloween décor not being valid.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's a couple of questions for all of you: what do you consider the perfect height for your village display? What type of table or platform do you use?
For years, I have used the top of my upright piano for my main display and used accent tables for smaller vignettes with one or two buildings. Problem is, my son got married this year, bought a home, and took the piano. Only fair since he is the only one who played it, but I will miss my village space! I had originally thought of using the top of our built-in bookcases but at seven feet high it would be hard to see the figurines and small details. I do have a console table is that is about 50" long and 20" deep but is only 32" high. It just seems a little short after always having it at eye level.
Thoughts?


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Madame Leota said:


> Here's a couple of questions for all of you: what do you consider the perfect height for your village display? What type of table or platform do you use?
> For years, I have used the top of my upright piano for my main display and used accent tables for smaller vignettes with one or two buildings. Problem is, my son got married this year, bought a home, and took the piano. Only fair since he is the only one who played it, but I will miss my village space! I had originally thought of using the top of our built-in bookcases but at seven feet high it would be hard to see the figurines and small details. I do have a console table is that is about 50" long and 20" deep but is only 32" high. It just seems a little short after always having it at eye level.
> Thoughts?


I'm looking to buying a folding card table with mine, thing is, I plan to have a O-scale train running through it, the dimensions of which are 40x60 inches. So I'll most likely need 2 full size folding tables.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> I'm looking to buying a folding card table with mine, thing is, I plan to have a O-scale train running through it, the dimensions of which are 40x60 inches. So I'll most likely need 2 full size folding tables.


I hope you post pictures! I'd love to see it with the train running through!


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Madame Leota said:


> I hope you post pictures! I'd love to see it with the train running through!


I plan on starting small... a few buildings and figurines. I plan on going heavy with the lichens, moss, etc. though, give it a more realistic look. Won't be much to look at but hopefully it'll be cool.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Here's a couple of questions for all of you: what do you consider the perfect height for your village display? What type of table or platform do you use?
> For years, I have used the top of my upright piano for my main display and used accent tables for smaller vignettes with one or two buildings. Problem is, my son got married this year, bought a home, and took the piano. Only fair since he is the only one who played it, but I will miss my village space! I had originally thought of using the top of our built-in bookcases but at seven feet high it would be hard to see the figurines and small details. I do have a console table is that is about 50" long and 20" deep but is only 32" high. It just seems a little short after always having it at eye level.
> Thoughts?



Personally, I use the folding tables and build up for height if needed.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I had been using a counter top, but yesterday I put Spooky Town away until I could get the proper space (and because my wife doesn't want it out until september). I think I'm going with the card table as well. Height is of extra concern to me as my 2 and 4 year old LOVE trying to play with the stuff.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I used to do a Christmas House display (gasp!) and my Dad would put plywood onto sawhorses for me. Then I'd drape them with tablecloths to the floor so you couldn't tell what kind of table it was. The nice thing was that I could drill holes into certain areas to feed all the cords through! I still have a lot of Dept 56 Christmas (gasp!) houses that I don't put up any longer due to space - I'm going to read through this thread & see if any of you have recommended places to buy/sell/trade Dept 56 houses, because I can probably go there for the Christmas houses too, and I really need to declutter!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I used to do a Christmas House display (gasp!) and my Dad would put plywood onto sawhorses for me. Then I'd drape them with tablecloths to the floor so you couldn't tell what kind of table it was. The nice thing was that I could drill holes into certain areas to feed all the cords through! I still have a lot of Dept 56 Christmas (gasp!) houses that I don't put up any longer due to space - I'm going to read through this thread & see if any of you have recommended places to buy/sell/trade Dept 56 houses, because I can probably go there for the Christmas houses too, and I really need to declutter!


While Halloween is my favorite time of year and got me into the mini-villages, I plan on also starting a Christmas display this year as well as that's my wife's favorite holiday. If you have any D56 North Pole stuff shoot me a PM as I may be interested in a piece or two!

Getting back to Halloween, when does Menards typically put out stuff? Are there are exclusive items to that store?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I used to do a Christmas House display (gasp!) and my Dad would put plywood onto sawhorses for me. Then I'd drape them with tablecloths to the floor so you couldn't tell what kind of table it was. The nice thing was that I could drill holes into certain areas to feed all the cords through! I still have a lot of Dept 56 Christmas (gasp!) houses that I don't put up any longer due to space - I'm going to read through this thread & see if any of you have recommended places to buy/sell/trade Dept 56 houses, because I can probably go there for the Christmas houses too, and I really need to declutter!


Hey - there's no shame in Christmas decorating. Quite a few of us here do it to some degree. I do a totally secular version of the holiday and have a lot of fun with my village then too. I just love anything that lights up really.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

thisdougsforu said:


> While Halloween is my favorite time of year and got me into the mini-villages, I plan on also starting a Christmas display this year as well as that's my wife's favorite holiday. If you have any D56 North Pole stuff shoot me a PM as I may be interested in a piece or two!
> 
> Getting back to Halloween, when does Menards typically put out stuff? Are there are exclusive items to that store?


What dep56 pieces are you looking for? We have a store near me that sells a small selection of dep 56 pieces that I can pick up send you


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Itzpopolotl said:


> What dep56 pieces are you looking for? We have a store near me that sells a small selection of dep 56 pieces that I can pick up send you


I appreciate that gesture very much! It's not necessary though as I have a big Dept 56 dealer only 5 minutes from my house, i just was curious if any good deals could be had


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

OK they have them on same on a date occasion but the money saved on the sale would probably be spent on shipping them from me to you.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I love my North Pole Village as well....its pretty much one of the few things I put up for Christmas. In general I just love miniature things


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

In case anyone missed it, there is a 30% off Lemax Spooky Town coupon for Michaels good for yesterday and today only.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

....and, just got back. And they still haven't received in their missing 4 pieces. I had them call the next closes store, which is almost an hour away, because I would have made the trek to get Wandas. They also did not have it. As a matter of fact, they were missing Wandas as well as the Coffin Café. So, my store is missing 4. Wandas Cupcakes, Banshees, Dead Return, and Coffin Café, and the next closest store is missing the 2 I mentioned. I don't think I'm going to be able to get this piece at the stores and I really didn't want to pay the full price for it on the internet. Plus shipping.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> ....and, just got back. And they still haven't received in their missing 4 pieces. I had them call the next closes store, which is almost an hour away, because I would have made the trek to get Wandas. They also did not have it. As a matter of fact, they were missing Wandas as well as the Coffin Café. So, my store is missing 4. Wandas Cupcakes, Banshees, Dead Return, and Coffin Café, and the next closest store is missing the 2 I mentioned. I don't think I'm going to be able to get this piece at the stores and I really didn't want to pay the full price for it on the internet. Plus shipping.


Did your local store offer to order it for you? Not sure what Michael's policy is on that. Yankee stores can order from their website and will sometimes even wave the shipping. Buying it in the store as an online order allows you to use the coupon and the store gets the credit for the sale. Or could they request one from another store to be shipped to them, say like one from another state or something? You would think they would be expecting a backorder in if they got shorted. Don't give up hope yet.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My Michaels offer nothing as far as in store ordering or shipping. Customer service there is terrible. I'm just wondering why certain stores seem to be getting shorted pieces. I have contacted both Michaels directly as well as Lemax.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Shadowbat, I sent you a PM. I know Michaels had it here a few weeks ago. I can go by tonight and pick it up. I also think they have a 40% off one item coupon too.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> Shadowbat, I sent you a PM. I know Michaels had it here a few weeks ago. I can go by tonight and pick it up. I also think they have a 40% off one item coupon too.



reply sent.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Got it, thanks.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I fail to understand why if they didn't get a certain piece they advertised in why they can't have it sent from another store.Ah yes because stores today could care less about "you" because they are far too busy and have plenty of other customers. They fail to realize that if every store loses just 1 customer a day over a year that's an awful lot of business to lose. I mentioned prior in this thread my Michael's has super friendly, helpful cashiers (those ones usually don't stay long) and they've also got this one my daughter and I refer to as Mrs. Michael. She's been there for years and is so nasty. The first thing we do when we get there is look over at the registers to see if she's there. We actually let people go ahead of us to avoid even having to check out with her. I've mentioned as we approach the store to my daughter that this cashier makes me hate going to this store yet she's been there for years. Go figure. I'd also be happy to pick up what you need with a 40 or 50% off if any of the craft stores have coupons out. Not sure if I'm the Goddess may live closer to you. By the time you cover shipping and NY's .08% tax rate it may cancel any savings though.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Placed another order Ehobby. They had some low prices on a couple of things we've been eyeballing. I'll post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My order showed up today from Ehobby!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> My order showed up today from Ehobby!


And it came with a free black cat! What a bonus!!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

So glad to see my spooky town boxes aren't the only ones deemed to be a good cat perch.


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Michael's has a 40% of any single item coupon, until Saturday.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned but Michael's does accept competitor's coupons. Last week JoAnns had a 50% off coupon and they took it with no problem. My store has very helpful employees, if you ask they will let you know what is the best coupon to use. I was about to use the 40% off Hobby Lobby coupon and the manager told me that there was a 50% off Joann coupon to use instead.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Waiting for my ehobby order to arrive. It was scheduled to be delivered yesterday but never showed. I guess that's what happens when fedex hands off to usps.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Waiting for my ehobby order to arrive. It was scheduled to be delivered yesterday but never showed. I guess that's what happens when fedex hands off to usps.



Mine was schedules to be delivered until Friday according to the tracking, but behold, here it is.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Mine finally came - yay! I got the Trick or Treat Candy Shop to go along with Wanda's Cupcakes in my witch village. I had to break out the super glue to reattach several of the little details but I didn't mind too much. I'm getting anxious to start setting up. It may happen very early his year!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I know this isn't a spooky item but I have seen 2 villages online who have included. I just love this 3 ghosts accessory. Does anyone know anything about it? Who it's by....anything at all?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

So does Menards still sell Lemax stuff (under a different name)?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> I know this isn't a spooky item but I have seen 2 villages online who have included. I just love this 3 ghosts accessory. Does anyone know anything about it? Who it's by....anything at all?
> View attachment 250038


I've never seen them before, but maybe some of the veteran collectors on here might recognize them. What caught my eye was that cool looking witch on the brick wall in the background, made to look like an old fashioned billboard or graffiti. Very nice touch. 



thisdougsforu said:


> So does Menards still sell Lemax stuff (under a different name)?


I've never shopped at Menards for Halloween items, but someone else on here mentioned that Menards sold the pieces I recently came across on Ebay, sold under the name Pumpkin Hollow. Not sure if that's an ongoing thing or not. I'll wait to see if we get any more answers on that cause I'd love to check those out too.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

The new 2015 video for Michaels ST is up on Youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeSJv7uB_jQ


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

WickedChick said:


> I know this isn't a spooky item but I have seen 2 villages online who have included. I just love this 3 ghosts accessory. Does anyone know anything about it? Who it's by....anything at all?
> View attachment 250038


It looks like it is Spooky Hollow. They have one for sale on eBay right now:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spooky-Holl...osts-Vampir-/311089113719?hash=item486e5b2a77


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I've never shopped at Menards for Halloween items, but someone else on here mentioned that Menards sold the pieces I recently came across on Ebay, sold under the name Pumpkin Hollow. Not sure if that's an ongoing thing or not. I'll wait to see if we get any more answers on that cause I'd love to check those out too.


My local Menards always used to carry SpookyTown pieces under that name. They would set up a display each year, one that always would blow Michaels' out of the water. Halloween was fully stocked at my Menards today, but the only SpookyTown items there were a few figurines marked at 50% off. So I am wondering what is going on with Menards this year. 

On a different note, I stopped in at Michaels to look at Halloween stuff again. I decided to grab the SpookyTown Pumpkin Patch piece. Was glad to see there wasn't a percent off sale, so that I could use a competitor coupon. I had a Joanne's one for sixty percent off. I actually didn't think they'd give me all 60%, but they did. Have others been able to use a competitor coupon for more than 50% off? Almost makes me want to run to another Michaels tonight. I might have my arm twisted and buy something else from SpookyTown if I really could get another 60% off!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There's a Menards that's having their grand opening tomorrow here. I want to go and see if they have any ST stuff.


My latest order from Ehobby arrived today. Picked up some figurines for only $10. They were having a sale and I needed to grow the population. I'll get a picture of the new acquisitions in a bit.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


>


That skelly delivery guy with the thing creeping out of the box is adorable!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Stopped by our Menard's (Normal) today, and they only had one little display of last year's Spooky Town. Couldn't get a hold of anyone to get more info, but I'm hoping they aren't discontinuing. Shadowbat, those are great. I agree, it's the little pieces that add the flavor!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Dogmom said:


> It looks like it is Spooky Hollow. They have one for sale on eBay right now:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spooky-Holl...osts-Vampir-/311089113719?hash=item486e5b2a77


I can't believe it!! Thank you so much. I don't want the entire set but at least I know who makes them. Awww I just love them. I wish it wasn't so much.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Stopped by our Menard's (Normal) today, and they only had one little display of last year's Spooky Town. Couldn't get a hold of anyone to get more info, but I'm hoping they aren't discontinuing. Shadowbat, those are great. I agree, it's the little pieces that add the flavor!



We went into our Menards this morning. Nothing from Lemax. At all. Figures. lol


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Ha, great minds etc. etc. - also stopped in our Menards today, and the floor manager said that was all they got and they aren't going to carry Lemax anymore. It's weird, Meijers used to carry it several years ago and then quit; discovered it at Menards & Micheal's, as well as American Sales, so was o.k with it. At least able to compare & have some competition to get a better deal, and keep dollars in town. Now Menards has dropped them so if I want to spend my dollars locally, it's only at Micheal's. 

It seems unlikely that they're not going to have brick n' mortar store carry them (as evidenced by this Where To Buy list from the Lemax site), but it just makes me worried that maybe they're winding it down or, worse, preparing to end it.


----------



## moonflower (Sep 16, 2008)

Went to my Menards today to buy spooky town pieces and only found a couple of clearance items also, They would have alot more to offer than my Micheals store. So bummed! I guess I will look on line as alot of what Michaels has I dont like anymore. Oh well.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Micheals Coupons; for an extra 20% off purchase online promo code: SUNDAY0815. Might swing by and look at the coffin cafe again.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

my wife asked to expand our spooky town this year, so I said you bet! Scoured ebay, e hobby and Michaels, and this is the expansion, should about double the size, it will get set up on 3- 8' tables with hopefully different elevations also got a bunch of people and a bunch of trees for an O gauge railroad


----------



## Nanata (Sep 7, 2015)

I am new to this forum. I just started my collection of ST last year and already have three buildings. I bought a new one today when I found out Michaels had them in store. I wish they werent so expensive. I tried looking online but there seems to be no where cheap that I can find which is a real bummer. I just bought the Dilapidated Barn. I have the Pets Boo-Tique and Dead Man's Cabin already. I love this collection!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nanata said:


> I am new to this forum. I just started my collection of ST last year and already have three buildings. I bought a new one today when I found out Michaels had them in store. I wish they werent so expensive. I tried looking online but there seems to be no where cheap that I can find which is a real bummer. I just bought the Dilapidated Barn. I have the Pets Boo-Tique and Dead Man's Cabin already. I love this collection!



Welcome to Halloweenforum and welcome to Spooky Town! lol I've been collecting since it's inception and let me warn ya, it's addicting. Definitely utilize the Michaels coupons when shopping for Lemax pieces. Also, Ehobby will have some really good sales from time to time on older Spooky Town pieces and offer a staright $7.99 shipping on orders.


----------



## hallo_freak_lacy (Jul 23, 2012)

Are we allowed to post about our Department 56 Halloween Villages here? Or is there a separate thread?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

hallo_freak_lacy said:


> Are we allowed to post about our Department 56 Halloween Villages here? Or is there a separate thread?


Post away! I'd love to see your displays!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

hallo_freak_lacy said:


> Are we allowed to post about our Department 56 Halloween Villages here? Or is there a separate thread?


I think most of us have at least a few Dept. 56 pieces. I have quite a few accessories but due to the price and liking a lot of the animations all of my buildings are Spooky Town. Spooky Dave, I'm curious what those lighter yellow trees in your display are? Looks pretty good.


----------



## Nanata (Sep 7, 2015)

Where can I find cheap ST stuff? I look online and everything is expensive (mainly because shipping costs to much to ship to Canada). I usually buy in store at Michaels but again its quite expensive unless they have the 40% off.


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Moved my first ST piece downstairs and broke 2 pieces off, which didnt' make me happy. Super glue it is I guess.

Next step is to procure a table for my display.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> Moved my first ST piece downstairs and broke 2 pieces off, which didnt' make me happy. Super glue it is I guess.
> 
> Next step is to procure a table for my display.



Yeah. Have to watch when picking up the houses. A lot of small pieces that can be easily broken.


----------



## Nanata (Sep 7, 2015)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> Moved my first ST piece downstairs and broke 2 pieces off, which didnt' make me happy. Super glue it is I guess.
> 
> Next step is to procure a table for my display.


I have never taken mine out of the boxes yet. I'm scared to break them lol.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

cloe, I found them on ebay, they are supposed to be for an O guage train layout, ya they do look good , a little different then the usual stuff you see and cheap , got all of them for 7.99 , lol


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Be careful pulling them out of the boxes, they fit super tight in there!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

In case anyone missed it, Spooky Town is 50% off and Michaels sent email coupons with and additional %15 off! If there's anything you've been kicking around, and if the store still has it, now's the time to grab it.


----------



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

I love my ST village however there are certain houses that are great but their motor movement is very noisy and distracting (I don't use the audio on them). Has anyone ever every tried to stop the internal motors by chance?? The ones in my current collection causing some noise are the Box of Bones Coffin Factory and the Lil'witches and Warlocks Nightcare. If appreciate any feedback anyone may have. Thanks!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

spookydave said:


> my wife asked to expand our spooky town this year, so I said you bet! Scoured ebay, e hobby and Michaels, and this is the expansion, should about double the size, it will get set up on 3- 8' tables with hopefully different elevations also got a bunch of people and a bunch of trees for an O gauge railroad
> View attachment 252722
> View attachment 252724


Very cool,


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah108 said:


> I love my ST village however there are certain houses that are great but their motor movement is very noisy and distracting (I don't use the audio on them). Has anyone ever every tried to stop the internal motors by chance?? The ones in my current collection causing some noise are the Box of Bones Coffin Factory and the Lil'witches and Warlocks Nightcare. If appreciate any feedback anyone may have. Thanks!


I actually had my dad open my mausoleum and cut all the wires to the 3 motors but leave the sound and lights. The motor sound drove me nuts but I still wanted the lights and to be able to turn on the sound if I wanted. Worked great! We tried to be careful when we peeled the foam or whatever was glued to the bottom off but it tore so we just replaced it with a piece of felt cut to size.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Was downstairs this morning working on Spooky Town. Found a couple accessory pieces that I thought were lost, so had to add them in. 

Here are just a couple random shots for everyone to look at.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a quick vid.


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

That looks great Shadowbat, thanks for sharing! 

I tried to take a video of mine the other day but it didn't turn out very good, maybe I need to change the settings on my camera. Hope to get that done tomorrow.


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a video of my village this year:


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Spectacular shadowbat! Looks great!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Holy cow dogmom, that's a huge layout, and some very cool pieces, awesome job!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Dogmom said:


> Here's a video of my village this year:


I LOVE it! What all different brand pieces are in this?


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Spookydave and Shadowbat! It's all Dept 56 and Lemax Spookytown. I have a couple of rare Dept 56 pieces that you don't see very often, like Creepy's Pet Shop. From what I understand they had a line for a short while called Time to Celebrate that wasn't sold in stores, you had to order from a catalog or if someone had a home party and sold them like Avon or Pampered Chef. I didn't start collecting until 2012 so most of my pieces are from eBay. I'm kind of running out of room now so I don't expect my village to grow by more than a couple of buildings and accessories a year now (unless I move to a bigger house then having a place to set up my village will definitely be a priority).


----------



## doom trooper (Nov 1, 2015)

I bought my first ST pieces this year from Micheals and Mills Fleet Farm. 3 of the pieces were display/ open box items that did not come with the box, lights or cables. I have contacted lemax and they replied with what i needed to make them function. But here is my question, I bought the Haunted Windmill and it was missing the fan blades and the pin that raises and lowers the the skeleton is out. Has any one have experience in dealing with similar issues and was it possible to get replacement parts or should these type of display, end of season deals be avoided? Thank you.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry this is late, but am finally getting around to uploading pics. Shadowbat & Dogmom, your displays are outstanding! Def. taking inspirations for them for next year  

This year was only able to set up a few areas of ST; hoping to get back to full onslaught, every-open-space-used-for-display next year.










































doom trooper, welcome to the forum! As far as I know, Lemax doesn't sell replacement blades or signs and such. My best guess is you'd need to watch out for one to come up on ebay et al to & use it for parts. Late season/day after pick-ups can be great, you just have to decide if the condition it's in will work for you.





doom trooper said:


> I bought my first ST pieces this year from Micheals and Mills Fleet Farm. 3 of the pieces were display/ open box items that did not come with the box, lights or cables. I have contacted lemax and they replied with what i needed to make them function. But here is my question, I bought the Haunted Windmill and it was missing the fan blades and the pin that raises and lowers the the skeleton is out. Has any one have experience in dealing with similar issues and was it possible to get replacement parts or should these type of display, end of season deals be avoided? Thank you.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Dogmom said:


> I actually had my dad open my mausoleum and cut all the wires to the 3 motors but leave the sound and lights. The motor sound drove me nuts but I still wanted the lights and to be able to turn on the sound if I wanted. Worked great! We tried to be careful when we peeled the foam or whatever was glued to the bottom off but it tore so we just replaced it with a piece of felt cut to size.


I may need to do this next year. This past season was my first with Spookytown and it was a blast, but the piece I used as the center (Dr. Stretch N Pull's Torture Factory) could hardly be run thanks to how insanely loud it is. Sucks when the rest of the display is all lit up without issue but the factory is dark. I'm experienced with soldering so I may try and disconnect the motors as well next year. If need be I could always resolder them. Well, that's assuming that it's easy to even get into the piece without hurting it. I really wish they had options to run the lights without animation.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

My Torture Factory hasn't seen the light of day in years thanks to how loud it is... Which is a shame because I really love that guillotine.


----------



## CaptiveAura (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi all, 
Just started collecting Spooky Town over the summer, and want to know the best online shops to get Spooky Town pieces. My hubby needs to know where to get them for me for Christmas! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

http://www.lemaxvillages.com/

Prices are not bad on that site.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.ehobbytools.com/


----------



## CaptiveAura (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks! Anyone know how good americansale.com or lemax-spookytown.com are? I just don't want to get jipped, or get bad customer service. I've read some things about receiving a building that doesn't work and the person had a horrible time getting it replaced from ehobbytools.com, but seeing your recommendation makes me feel better.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Out of all my orders from ehobby I've only ever had 1 house not work. They had me a replacement within a week and a half. But keep in mind, the Lemax pieces are fragile. Anything can happen while in transit regardless from who you purchase from.


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

So.... Spookytown/D56 2016 thread anyone? I Have a single piece, plan to get one piece a year. I like growing slowly.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> So.... Spookytown/D56 2016 thread anyone? I Have a single piece, plan to get one piece a year. I like growing slowly.


I just started with my collection last Halloween with 3 buildings. got them all for under a $100 total on sale. The thing that stinks about spookytown vs Christmas village is the price. You can buy lighted xmas village buildings for $30 plus a lot of shops sell off brand that look almost as nice. Halloween villages though don't have off brands and most buildings start at $60.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Weird Tolkienish Figure said:


> So.... Spookytown/D56 2016 thread anyone? I Have a single piece, plan to get one piece a year. I like growing slowly.



I thin we can do that.


----------



## shanedoink (Aug 8, 2014)

What is the name of this building in your set? Looks great!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Feel for you with the cat thing Shadowbat. I have 2 myself. They're 8 and 9 so really have no interest in jumping on it or near it. I've had my son's cat for a couple weeks now while he's out of town. Mine is permanently on the porch. I actually changed/added to mine again this winter. Decided to join the projection crowd and my display was interfering with my 2 middle porch windows I used. Had to pull it apart Halloween night so decided to do yet more adjustments. Dropped it down with a couple cliff looking things. A little puzzling looking I guess if you didn't know the reason behind my madness. Maybe I'll take a few photos if we get the weather break they're calling for next week. Anyway, back to the reason for my post...the cat. Finally had a halfway decent day last week so the porch door was open most of the day. Poked my head out for some reason and see his cat all the way in the back on a higher level. I startled her and heard clunk, clunk and she flew by up the stairs. As I examined it I could see her path up there, a sign down here, lamp post there etc. I know to some it may be a little cruel but the thought of sporadic toothpicks in areas of clearing painted green crossed my mind. Mine is foamed bottom. Anything that would be unappealing to a cat might work. I know when my male was young he would not leave my window garland alone. I sprayed it with bath and body works cinnamon room spray and he never went near it after that.


----------

